# Wie hack-verseucht ist Warhammer?



## Boccanegra (14. September 2010)

Im offiziellen Warhammer-Forum - Server-Forum Drakenwald - wird über den Einsatz von Hacks geklagt (Thread "Ein kleiner Appell" und andere). Dass es Hacks gibt, scheint man von quasi-offizieller Seite (so weit man den Forums-Moderator Erdknuffel als solche bezeichnen kann) dort nicht gerne zu hören. Über einen mittlerweile gelöschten Link bin ich auf diesen Thread in  diesem Forum gestoßen ... [wie ich gerade feststellte, erlaubt Buffed anscheinend nicht die Verlinkung zu diesem Forum (ein Hackforum) ... wer wissen will, worauf ich abziele, der kann ja per Google und den Suchbegriffen Warhammer, HackPack, WAR Gilde, Drakenwald dorthin gehen und sich schlau machen].

Vielleicht bin ich ja ein wenig naiv, aber dass da so unverblümt und offen über Hacks - die, wie man diesem (und anderen) Thread entnehmen kann, quasi schon routinemäßig zum Einsatz kommen - spricht, finde ich schon erstaunlich. Wie Hack-verseucht ist Warhammer eigentlich? Im offiziellen Forum schrieb jemand in einem Thread, es wären seiner Schätzung nach in den Scenarien so ca. jedes 5. (also 20% aller Scenarien) "hack-verseucht". Ist es wirklich so krass mittlerweile? Ich meine, bei einem Spiel, bei dem der Inhalt, speziell der Endgame-Inhalt, letztlich ja fast nur PVP ist, kommt mir so was schon ziemlich tödlich für das Spiel selber vor. Oder bin ich zu sehr "old school" und der Einsatz von Hacks wird von der Mehrheit der Spielerschaft mittlerweile im besten Falle quasi hingenommen, gar selber betrieben?


----------



## Makalvian (14. September 2010)

der besagte link funtzt leider nicht


----------



## Myriu (14. September 2010)

Ich habe auf Drakenwald in bisher noch keine Hacker bemerkt.
Wie macht sich das denn bemerkbar?


----------



## Boccanegra (14. September 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> der besagte link funtzt leider nicht


ja, gerade selber festgestellt; Buffed erlaubt scheinbar nicht die Verlinkung zu diesem Forum. Einfach danach googlen, den gemeinten Thread findet man sofort mit den oben genannten Stichwörten ("WAR Gilde auf Drakenwald" heißt der Thread). Ich bin immer noch ganz perplex über das, was ich da las.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ja, gerade selber festgestellt; Buffed erlaubt scheinbar nicht die Verlinkung zu diesem Forum.



Sollten wir? ^^


----------



## Boccanegra (14. September 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sollten wir? ^^


Eher nicht, wenn ich es recht überlege. Auf der anderen Seite ist es schon interessant zu wissen mit welchen unsauberen Mitteln man in manchen MMOs von den lieben Mitspielern sozusagen über's Ohr gehauen wird.


----------



## Healor (14. September 2010)

Ist doch ein Witz, so wird das ganze Spiel ruiniert und mit der Zeit spielen die Hacker/Cheater nur noch gegen sich selbst. Genau aus solchen Gründen fange ich keine Spiele mehr an wo ich weiss, das sie Hacker/Cheater verseucht sind. CoD, BF, APB und anscheinend auch Warhammer. Alles gute Spiele aber nicht so...


----------



## Lari (14. September 2010)

Schön, dass man dort User aus dem buffed.de Forum findet, aber leider sind die Chars nicht mehr verlinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (14. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Witz, so wird das ganze Spiel ruiniert und mit der Zeit spielen die Hacker/Cheater nur noch gegen sich selbst. Genau aus solchen Gründen fange ich keine Spiele mehr an wo ich weiss, das sie Hacker/Cheater verseucht sind. CoD, BF, APB und anscheinend auch Warhammer. Alles gute Spiele aber nicht so...



Ich denke dann darfst du kein einzigstes Spiel mehr anfangen.. Selbst ein Brettspiel kann gehackt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Diskussion ist doch schon länger dran... Genauso in diversen anderen Foren wo sich *** aufgeregt wird


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Ich denke dann darfst du kein einzigstes Spiel mehr anfangen.. Selbst ein Brettspiel kann gehackt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...^^ naja ich denke er meint eher solche Spiele wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass 3-4 von 10 Leuten sowieso Cheaten,
(so wie Counterstrike... ...was mich mit sicherheit ein Jähzorn-Magengeschwür und in 20 Jahren einen sicheren Beipass kosten wird ^^).


----------



## Egooz (14. September 2010)

In Warhammer wird seit der Beta an Hacks, Bots und co gebastelt und auch genutzt. Mittlerweile ist der Support für die Programme nicht mehr so aktiv und teilweise nicht mehr public.
Es ist halt total einfach und effektiv in WAR zu hacken. LV solo (bis auf 2 Bosse), ich erinnere hier an den Treiba der den King damals solo gelegt hat, Einflussbelohnungen in 10 Minuten bekommen etc etc...

Mythic ist selbst schuld, sie kündigten groß Punkbuster an und nichts kam. Das gefundene Fressen für die Szene. 

Ist aber in fast allen MMOGs so, selbst in WoW und dort hat die Szene mit Warden immerhin einen recht guten Gegner.


----------



## Healor (14. September 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> ...^^ naja ich denke er meint eher solche Spiele wo man davon ausgehen kann, dass 3-4 von 10 Leuten sowieso Cheaten,
> (so wie Counterstrike... ...was mich mit sicherheit ein Jähzorn-Magengeschwür und in 20 Jahren einen sicheren Beipass kosten wird ^^).



Genau so meinte ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema Counterstrike kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen... früher zu Zeiten von 1.2 - 1.6 hats noch ziemlich Spaß gemacht und ich hab wirklich viel CS gespielt. War auch Clanleader mit regelmäßigen Matches und und und. Als die Cheaterei und der ganze Mist in Richtung CS geschwappt ist, war für mich der Ofen aus. Ich spiele kein Spiel wo ich eigentlich nur am schimpfen und fluchen bin weil mich wieder so ein Imba-Haxxor-Aimbot-Face-Schmelzor Kiddy umgenietet hat. So macht das absolut keinen Spaß.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. September 2010)

Jap was Hacks angeht, besteht das Prob seit Anfang an. Mythic ist da immer vorgegangen mit, es gibt sowas nicht und Leute die darüber sprechen, mit Banns. Es wurden schon Leute raus geworfen, weil sie zu stark lacken und damit so "kurz hier und dann da" Bewegungen hat. Daher scheinen auch die GMs es schwer zu haben, Hackern afu die Spur zu kommen und von Seiten Mythic gab es dazu immer eine Politik. Kaum war so ein Thread auf, war er schon wieder weg. 
Das ist einfach ein Problem und das gibt es aber auch in fast jedem MMO. Nur kann man scheinbar in einigen anders vorgehen.
Die Frage ist einfach ob Mythic da vorgehen kann oder wie einfach sie es haben Hacks zu erkennen.


----------



## Phash (14. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Genau so meinte ich das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in CS gingen schon ab den ersten betas diverse Hacks und Cheats um... ich kann mich noch erinnern, das erste mal, als ich CS gesehen hab (auf ner Lan) hats mich fasziniert. Mich haben nur die roten und gelben models gestört... fand, die passten nicht in das Setting... verwunderter war ich, als ich gesehen hab, dass man die Durchsichtigkeit der Wände per Schieberegler anpassen konnte... 





in warhammer ist mir noch keiner aufgefallen, der offensichtlich cheatet...


----------



## Healor (14. September 2010)

Ich beziehe mich hier natürlich auf die Anzahl der Hacker/Cheater in den Spielen, wo es einfach auffällt, wo man überall im Internet darüber liest usw. Das fast überall gecheatet wird ist mir schon klar. Nur "damals" war das noch nicht so heftig wie heutzutage. Egal bei welchem Spiel...


----------



## Boccanegra (14. September 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> In Warhammer wird seit der Beta an Hacks, Bots und co gebastelt und auch genutzt. Mittlerweile ist der Support für die Programme nicht mehr so aktiv und teilweise nicht mehr public.


Ja, das könnte durchaus sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab's ja bei Mythic vor ein paar Monaten eine große Kündigungswelle. Da liegt es wohl auf der Hand, dass der Support, auch was Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen betrifft, eher, na, sagen wir mal auf Sparflamme läuft. 




Egooz schrieb:


> Ist aber in fast allen MMOGs so, selbst in WoW und dort hat die Szene mit Warden immerhin einen recht guten Gegner.


Bei WOW hatte ich aber zu meiner aktiven Zeit durchaus den Eindruck, dass Blizzard gegen Hacks und Cheats vorgeht, sprich Cheater und xploiter bannt, und zwar auch permanent, und dass sie auch im Spiel selbst Hacks das Handwerk legten, so dass diese dann nicht mehr funktionierten.


----------



## Terratec (14. September 2010)

Cheater und Exploiter werden in Warhammer auch permanent gebannt. Und WoW ist btw auch Hack-verseucht. Vor allem um 3k Rating ist ein gewisser GCD Hack gerade sehr beliebt..
www.hydramist.net


----------



## tonygt (14. September 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> in warhammer ist mir noch keiner aufgefallen, der offensichtlich cheatet...



ALso ich kenne sehr viele Leute die Cheaten bemerken tut man das zwar vor allem bei den Ordis aber auch die Destro ist nicht besser. 
Ich könnt jetzt hier einige Namen nennen.
Den es gibt einige die einen in 1 Sec. 10 Spells reindrücken und dabei nicht mal ne Animation zeigen
oder Leute wo du nur in die Nähe kommst und Standbilder hast oder sich auf einmal hinter dirch Porten obwohl sie vorher noch 200 Fuß von dir Weg wahren alles schon gesehen alles schon erlebt.
Und die Hacks sind so einfach zu bekommen wenn ich Cheaten bzw Hacken wollte würde ich mit leichtigkeit an die richtigen packs usw rankommen.


----------



## Pymonte (14. September 2010)

hab bisher noch keinen Bot und keinen Hacker getroffen, wobei ein paar Leute Lagwolken vor sich herschieben (aber das geht auch ohne Hacks).
Bevor hier wieder so getan wird: Nein, WAR ist nicht Hack-verseucht oder voller Cheater. Auch in WAR ist das eher die Ausnahme, vermutlich nicht mehr/weniger als in WoW und jedem anderen Game.

Nur die Goldspammer sind penetrant, wird zum Glück mit P1.4 vereinfacht, das ignorieren und bannen dieser Leute.


----------



## Boccanegra (14. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hab bisher noch keinen Bot und keinen Hacker getroffen, wobei ein paar Leute Lagwolken vor sich herschieben (aber das geht auch ohne Hacks).


Na, da wird die Realität von Dir aber schon kräftig geschönt ... ich frage mich, ob Du das nun wirklich selber glaubst, oder nur zu glauben vorgibst? Goggle doch mal nach den Stichworten die ich im Eingangsposting nenne, klick das dann gelistete Forum an und lies mal den Thread "[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]*WAR Gilde Auf Drakenwald?" *[/font]

Da wird erzählt, dass es da auf Destro-Seite eine Gilde gibt, die mit Hacks in den Scenarios roxxort, und es wird gerade eine neue Cheater- und Hackergilde auf Drakenweld gegründet. Und offensichtlich findet die hübsch Zulauf. Wenn man dann auch noch ein paar der anderen Threads in diesem Forum liest, muss man schon sehr himmelblauäugig sein um das, was Du da schreibst, noch zu glauben.

Klar, Cheater und Hacker gibt's auch in anderen MMOs. Aber was genau macht Mythic dagegen? Ich weiß, was zb. Blizzard macht, die haben ihren Warden, und von Zeit zu Zeit läuft eine Bannwelle durch die Serverforen. Bei Aion hat man's mit dem Bannen so weit getrieben, dass in den Foren quasi ein griechischer Klagechor gebildet werden könnte aus den Leuten die versichern ganz und gar unschuldig und zu Unrecht gebannt worden zu sein. Wie schaut es in der Hinsicht bei WAR aus? Einen Warden bzw. was vergleichbares gibt es wohl nicht? Bannwelle habe ich auch nicht gehört, dass da durch's Spiel laufen sollen?


----------



## Egooz (14. September 2010)

Terratec schrieb:


> Cheater und Exploiter werden in Warhammer auch permanent gebannt. Und WoW ist btw auch Hack-verseucht. Vor allem um 3k Rating ist ein gewisser GCD Hack gerade sehr beliebt..
> www.hydramist.net


Ich hab mir zu Zeiten, wo es um WAR noch recht gut stand mal den Spaß gemacht und einen meiner 40er gebottet. Ich hab mir öffentliche und gut zugängliche Grindspots gesucht und den PC 3-4 Tage durchlaufen lassen (mit Reconnect, ja), zum Teil unbeaufsichtigt. Die freundlichen GM haben mich wenns hochkam gekillt, meistens aber ins nächste Camp geportet. Ich hab mir zum Teil auch die /w von denen angesehen und absichtlich nicht reagiert. Es passierte nichts.

Nachdem HackPack damals von dem russischem Treiba (Solo Karl Franz gelegt) bei Mythic im Forum mit all seinen Möglichkeiten beschrieben wurde passierte auch nichts, obwohl sie mehr drauf achten wollten. Ich hab fröhlich solo LV gemacht, es gab in sämtlichen Foren Gesuche für Duo-LV auf allen Servern. Ich hab 1!!!! temp. Bann mitbekommen, für 48h. Der Typ ist aber auch dreist als Ordler in der UV rumgeflogen. 

Sowas wie GCD-Hack braucht man in WAR nicht. In WAR schreibst dir dafür einfach ein Makro, was 3-5 Skills auf einmal zündet und dank des permanenten Lags in WAR funktioniert, wenn man weiß wie.





Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte durchaus sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gab's ja bei Mythic vor ein paar Monaten eine große Kündigungswelle. Da liegt es wohl auf der Hand, dass der Support, auch was Anti-Cheat-Maßnahmen betrifft, eher, na, sagen wir mal auf Sparflamme läuft.
> 
> Bei WOW hatte ich aber zu meiner aktiven Zeit durchaus den Eindruck, dass Blizzard gegen Hacks und Cheats vorgeht, sprich Cheater und xploiter bannt, und zwar auch permanent, und dass sie auch im Spiel selbst Hacks das Handwerk legten, so dass diese dann nicht mehr funktionierten.


Blizzard ist da wesentlich drastischer und härter. Die können sich aber auch auf ihr Warden verlassen, was den Großteil der Public-Hacks erkennt. Selbst Exploiten ist bei Blizzard nicht ungefährlich.

Seit WAR bei den Spielerzahlen deutlich abgebaut hat ist der Support gegen Hacks und co quasi nicht mehr existent. Schau dir allein LdT an, da konnten die Ranged wochenlang exploiten und solo Champ-Gruppen grinden ohne, dass was passiert ist.








Pymonte schrieb:


> Nein, WAR ist nicht Hack-verseucht oder voller Cheater. Auch in WAR ist das eher die Ausnahme, vermutlich nicht mehr/weniger als in WoW und jedem anderen Game.



Mittlerweile ist die Hack-Szene in WAR sehr klein, exploiten ist nach wie vor angesagt. Es mangelte aber auch schnell an Herausforderungen, viele gute Programmierer sind dann wieder zu WoW und Aion.
Ein Tool zum Injecten gabs schon, also ein paar InGame-Addons (Hacks) entwickelt womit der Spieler alles machen konnte was er wollte.


----------



## wiligut (15. September 2010)

Um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten, WAR ist nicht hack-verseucht, wer was anderes behauptet übertreibt maßlos. Was nicht heisst das es keine Cheater gäbe, die gibts in jedem Spiel und ich denke ebenfalls das im Bezug auf WAR Mythic hart dagegen vorgehen sollte (was sie wohl scheinbar nicht tun), aber Ingame erlebe ich viel häufiger, dass viele Mitspieler auch meiner eigenen Gilde/Ally nicht mit Niederlagen umgehen können und sofort jeden überlegenen Gegner als Cheater beschimpfen. Serverseitige Lags werden sofort NerfedButtons zugeschoben und wenn ein RR80 Slayer nen RR40 Schamie instant umrozzt, wird die Schuld nicht etwa bei Unterschieden in der Ausrüstung/Spielerfahrung/Teamplay gesucht, sondern eben bei "NB". 
HackPack oder so scheint bisher den meisten unbekannt zu sein, dank solcher Threads wie diesem wird sich das wohl leider ändern, bisher ist ausschließlich NerfedButtons das rote Tuch vieler Spieler (auch wenn ich jedes Mal den Eindruck hab dass die meisten gar nicht wissen wovon sie bei dem Thema reden).

Ich habe den Thread im bewussten Forum ebenfalls gelesen und finde es zum kotzen was die Idioten da vor haben, aber was wollen sie bitte in WAR damit dauerhaft erreichen? Ich denke da gibt es viel zu wenig Anreiz um dauerhaft zu cheaten.


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2010)

@ Boccanegra

Das du eh nur provozieren willst, ist mir eh klar. Man schaue sich nur deine Stats an (hach, Aion Spieler, richtig?) und vermutlich ist dort grad zu wenig los. Irgendwo muss man eben seinen Frust ablassen, da kommt einem das WAR Forum genau recht. Schließlich gibts da 1nen Thread über Hacker und das lässt ja darauf schließen, dass das ganze Spiel Hack verseucht ist.

Das es für WoW allein schon über 10 Hacker Foren gibt... oder Aion Asien auch regelmäßig von Botwellen überflutet wird, das fällt dann unter den Tisch.

Nein, auch wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, ich habe noch keinen Hacker in WAR gesehen. Die Szene ist nämlich verdammt klein. Ja, es gibt Exploiter. Aber zum Exploiten brauch ich keine Fachkenntnis. Botter habe ich so auch keine gesehen, liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass die auch nicht im RvR aktiv sind. Mythic hat am Anfang ca 400k Accs gebannt wegen Hacks, Botten und Cheaten. Das sowas nichts bringt zeigt doch dein Thread nur um so deutlicher.

Blizzard mag sich damit rühmen, regelmäßig X pöse Hacker über den Jordan zu schicken. Die Leute loggen sich aber 10min später mit nem neuen Acc wieder ein. Nichts erreicht.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @ Boccanegra
> 
> Das du eh nur provozieren willst, ist mir eh klar. Man schaue sich nur deine Stats an (hach, Aion Spieler, richtig?) und vermutlich ist dort grad zu wenig los.


Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben: ich habe bei 3 verschiedenen Spielen aktive Accounts offen, nämlich LOTRO (Life-Time-Abbo), WAR und Aion. Ich bespiele alle 3, mal mehr das eine, dann das andere. Ich bin mit keinem Spiel verheiratet, daher sehe ich mich auch nicht veranlasst nur Gutes über diese Spiele zu sprechen. Jedes hat seine Schwächen. Und eine Schwäche bei WAR ist nach meinem Dafürhalten nun einmal der geringe Einsatz von Mythic in der Bekämpfung von Cheater und Hacker. 

Egooz Posting, das Du gefließentlich übergehst - möglicherweise weil nicht wahr sein kann, was nicht wahr sein darf? - bestätigt nur meine eigenen Wahrnehmungen, ja, übertrifft sogar meine Befürchtungen.  Auch, was im offiziellen Forum darüber gesprochen wurde, deutet darauf hin, dass Du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, hier kräftig schönst und beschönst.




Pymonte schrieb:


> Das es für WoW allein schon über 10 Hacker Foren gibt... oder Aion Asien auch regelmäßig von Botwellen überflutet wird, das fällt dann unter den Tisch.


WOW spiele ich seit Anfang LK nicht mehr, wie es da gegenwärtig mit Hacks steht, weiß ich nicht, kann daher auch nichts dazu sagen. Aber das Bot-Problem bei Aion, da hinkst Du ein bisschen der Realität hinterher, das es am Anfang wirklich im großem Maßstab gab, so wie auch den Spam durch Goldseller, ist mittlerweile praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. NCSoft hat es geschafft dieses Problem bis unter die Wahrnehmungsschwelle zu drücken. Durch massive Bannwellen gegen Verkäufer wie auch Käufer. Offensichtlich bringt es also im Gegensatz zu Deinen Worten schon etwas solche Probleme massiv anzugehen. 

Ich verstehe auch Deine Intention nicht ... warum machst Du den Hacks - und damit den Hackern - die Mauer? Meinst Du, dem Spiel tut es wirklich gut, wenn man diese Leute gewähren lässt? Nicht darüber spricht? Das Problem nicht aufgreift? WAR lebt vom PVP. Wenn aber das PVP durch den Einsatz von Hacks zunehmend unfair, das System korrumpiert und verfälscht wird, hält das die Leute bei WAR oder ist für neue Spieler attraktiv? WAR muss dieses Problem lösen, oder es wird beim nächsten MMO mit attraktivem PVP - das dürfte wohl  Guild Wars 2 sein - erneut einen Spielerschwund erleben. 

Und nebenbei: man kann ein Spiel mögen ohne unkritischer Fanboi zu sein.


----------



## wiligut (15. September 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Egooz Posting, das Du gefließentlich übergehst - möglicherweise weil nicht wahr sein kann, was nicht wahr sein darf? - bestätigt nur meine eigenen Wahrnehmungen, ja, übertrifft sogar meine Befürchtungen.



Du liest auch nur was dir ins Bild passt oder? Deshalb hier "Egooz" Fazit, bei dem ich nicht erkennen kann inwiefern es Pymontes Wahrnehmung wiederspricht. Das es Cheater gibt streitet niemand ab, man kann aber aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen. Um dir deine "Befürchtungen" zu nehmen und dich Nachts wieder ruhig schlafen zu lassen kann ich dir versichern in nun fast 2 Jahren WAR noch keinem Exploiter begegnet zusein (zumindest keinem bei dem ich etwas bemerkt hätte und wen ichs nicht bemerke kanns mich auch nicht stören). Aber vermutlich glaubst du mir nicht "weil nicht wahr sein kann, was nicht wahr sein darf?"



			
				Egooz schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile ist die Hack-Szene in WAR sehr klein, exploiten ist nach wie vor angesagt. Es mangelte aber auch schnell an Herausforderungen, viele gute Programmierer sind dann wieder zu WoW und Aion.


----------



## Pymonte (15. September 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Um der Wahrheit die Ehre zu geben: ich habe bei 3 verschiedenen Spielen aktive Accounts offen, nämlich LOTRO (Life-Time-Abbo), WAR und Aion. Ich bespiele alle 3, mal mehr das eine, dann das andere. Ich bin mit keinem Spiel verheiratet, daher sehe ich mich auch nicht veranlasst nur Gutes über diese Spiele zu sprechen. Jedes hat seine Schwächen. Und eine Schwäche bei WAR ist nach meinem Dafürhalten nun einmal der geringe Einsatz von Mythic in der Bekämpfung von Cheater und Hacker.



Ja, eine Bekämpfung, die eh nichts bringt. Andy hat auf der GC schon gesagt, das man regelmäßig Codezeilen etc zerstört/umbaut, welche von Hackern benutzt werden. ALLERDINGS ist das nur semi effektiv, da (und das macht einen Hacker aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) diese Leute immer wieder neue Wege finden, ihren alten Hack zu modifizieren. Und alles am Code kann man nicht ändern, da sonst das Spiel drauf geht. Ja, man kann Hacker auch bannen, aber was bringts? Einen neuen Acc erstelle ich in 10min. Alle sperren kann man so umgehen. Eine Klage bringt meist nichts, solange die Hacker nicht echten Schaden verursachen (Diebstahl von Kontodaten, Verkauf von privaten Daten, etc). Ein ausnutzen einer Spieloption ist nicht Strafbar, nur vom Betreiber bannbar. Und ein Bann ist selten effektiv. Auch wenn es nach außen hin natürlich zeigt, das man "aktiv" was macht. Das aber sowohl Mythic wie auch jedes andere große Spiele unternehmen Hacker primär durch Sicherungen und Modifizierung des Spielecodes stören, als durch banns, dass wissen, wie du ja auch gerade zeigst, nur die wenigsten Menschen.



> Egooz Posting, das Du gefließentlich übergehst



Ich würde erstmal an meiner selektiven Wahrnemung schrauben, bevor ich sie anderen unterstelle.
Egooz selbst sagt, das WAR für Hacker keine wirkliche Herausforderung ist, da der Spielerpool zu gering ist und daher Hacks immer noch ein seltenes Phänomen sind. Natürlich gibt es sie, das bestreitet ja keiner. ABER DU tust ja gerade so, als würde jeder 3. Spieler ein Hacker sein.



> - möglicherweise weil nicht wahr sein kann, was nicht wahr sein darf? - bestätigt nur meine eigenen Wahrnehmungen, ja, übertrifft sogar meine Befürchtungen. Auch, was im offiziellen Forum darüber gesprochen wurde, deutet darauf hin, dass Du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, hier kräftig schönst und beschönst.


Bring erstmal dein eigenes Leben in Ordnung, bevor du auch nur daran denkst, von Meinem zu reden.
Ich beschönige NICHTS. Ich sage das, was ich sehe und nur weil es dir nicht in den Kram passt, ist das noch lange kein beschönigen. Eher kann man DIR unterstellen, dass du krampfhaft versuchst Fehler zu finden.




> WOW spiele ich seit Anfang LK nicht mehr, wie es da gegenwärtig mit Hacks steht, weiß ich nicht, kann daher auch nichts dazu sagen. Aber das Bot-Problem bei Aion, da hinkst Du ein bisschen der Realität hinterher, das es am Anfang wirklich im großem Maßstab gab, so wie auch den Spam durch Goldseller, ist mittlerweile praktisch nicht mehr vorhanden. NCSoft hat es geschafft dieses Problem bis unter die Wahrnehmungsschwelle zu drücken. Durch massive Bannwellen gegen Verkäufer wie auch Käufer. Offensichtlich bringt es also im Gegensatz zu Deinen Worten schon etwas solche Probleme massiv anzugehen.


Jaha, die Bannwelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sicher, der Farmer wird sich sicherlich geärgert haben, dass einer seiner 100 Accs gebannt wurde. Da hat er traurig gleich den nächsten aufgemacht.

Ein Bann bringt nix, außer es handelt sich um Einzelpersonen, die danach aufgeben. Die meisten Leute, die Hacken, gehen aber organisiert vor und haben daher auch die Möglichkeit, jederzeit wieder ins Spiel zu kommen (ich wiederhole mich... aber Wiederholung ist ja die Mutter des Lernens). 

NC Soft hat primär die Bot Funktion zerstört und halt grobschlächtig mal über den Daumen alles gebannt, was unseriös aussah. Davon ließen sich ein paar der kleineren Leute abschrecken, der Großteil der Hacker hat wohl eher ein neues Bot Tool entwickelt. Die sind nun vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so plump.

Hinzu kommt, was du mit deiner selektiven Wahrnehmung auch außer acht lässt, das Aion kaum Erfolg in Europa hat. Hier lohnt es sich gar nicht, so eine Mörder Bot Staffel auf Laufen zu haben, da es kaum Abnehmer gibt (das gleiche übrigens für WAR, deswegen gibts auch hier kaum Bots, lohnt sich einfach nicht.). Zusätzlich reduziert das kleinere Aufkommen von Bottern auch das Entdekcen derselbigen.
Ich sprach daher bewusst von den asiatischen Servern... aber hey, selektive Wahrnehmung und so.



> Ich verstehe auch Deine Intention nicht ... warum machst Du den Hacks - und damit den Hackern - die Mauer? Meinst Du, dem Spiel tut es wirklich gut, wenn man diese Leute gewähren lässt? Nicht darüber spricht? Das Problem nicht aufgreift? WAR lebt vom PVP. Wenn aber das PVP durch den Einsatz von Hacks zunehmend unfair, das System korrumpiert und verfälscht wird, hält das die Leute bei WAR oder ist für neue Spieler attraktiv? WAR muss dieses Problem lösen, oder es wird beim nächsten MMO mit attraktivem PVP - das dürfte wohl Guild Wars 2 sein - erneut einen Spielerschwund erleben.



Ob GW2 ein Erfolg wird oder nicht, das wird wie immer die Zeit zeigen. Auch GW2 wird nur eine Nische finden, das gebietet der Markt und seine Entwicklung. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, ich baue keine Mauer vor Hackern. Ich melde alle Spieler die Lagwolken verursachen oder Exploits ausnutzen. Hacker sind mir bisher noch nicht begegnet, Botter auch nicht. Sollte ich sie sehen, dann melde ich sie.
Ich finde derzeit gibt es einige Addons (wobei die Schlimmsten ja auch schon wieder unschädlich gemacht wurden) die mcih mehr stören, als irgendwelche Hacker. Und so wie die Sache aussieht, ist die Zahl der Hacker in WAR doch verschwindend gering (ich würd sagen, dem üblichen %-Satz entsprechend) und daher ist dein Thread einfach nur bloße Panikmache. Provozieren, um des Provozierens willen und damit wieder etwas Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen und als sich selbst als "Retter der Rechtlosen" aufzuspielen und das böse Monster "Biowar Mythic" dazu zu bringen, endlich mal was für ihre Spieler zu machen.

Und der letzte Satz zeigt nur: Ich habe recht. Denn wer nicht mehr argumentieren kann, der flamt halt.
Viel Spaß in deinem Thread. Ich habe alles gesagt, was gesagt werden muss. Der Rest ist dein persönlicher Kleinkrieg.

PS: Der Klügere gibt nach, also flame mcih ruhig nochmal richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (15. September 2010)

Gebannte Hacker-Accounts bringen nichts? Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht. 
Denn gebannte Hacker-Accounts sind gut für den Ruf des Spiels und gut für die Kasse des Publishers (insofern denn neue Accounts erstellt werden). Mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der Klügere gibt nach, also flame mcih ruhig nochmal richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur um eines klar zu stellen: ich habe Dich nicht geflamt! Ich bin der Meinung, dass Du ein real existierendes Problem schön redest, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Aber im Gegensatz zu Dir wurde ich nicht persönlich beleidigend. Eine divergierende Meinung ist nämlich noch kein Flame, dazu bedarf es noch des gewissen Etwas, dass Du so schön in dieses Posting hast einfließen lassen.

Zum Rest sage ich jetzt nichts mehr, weil ich glaube, dass die Entwicklung der nächsten Monate für sich selber sprechen wird. Dann können wir ja diese Diskussion wieder aufgreifen.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Gebannte Hacker-Accounts bringen nichts? Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht.
> Denn gebannte Hacker-Accounts sind gut für den Ruf des Spiels und gut für die Kasse des Publishers (insofern denn neue Accounts erstellt werden). Mal so als Beispiel.


Die professionellen Hacker wird man damit vielleicht nicht abschrecken können. Aber anders schaut das vielleicht bei der Masse jener aus, die nur einfache Hack-User sind, quasi die Mitläufer. Und das ist vermutlich die Mehrheit jener, die sich Hacks bedienen.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2010)

omfg wie hier einfach Kommentarlos mein Poste gelöscht wurde >.<


----------



## Terlian (15. September 2010)

Na ich bin mir sicher, das irgendwer mir garantiert erklären kann, wie man innerhalb von *2 GCD* (knapp 3 Sekunden) in WAR über *8000* (7000 und paar zerquetschte HP) Schaden von einem Spieler fressen kann.
Nein, ich bin nicht nackt rum gelaufen.
Nein, ich bin kein Huhn gewesen.
Nein, keine übermäßigen Buffs oder Debuffs beim Gegner bzw. auf mir selbst.
In Praag passiert, danach im Kampflog rein geschaut, siehe da, der "gute" Spieler konnte fast 10 Attacken innerhalb von den 3 Sekunden raus hauen.

Zum "permanent bannen" auch etwas lustiges, habe selbst einen Teleport Hacker vor Monaten gemeldet, der dann auch irgendwann verschwunden ist, vor einigen Wochen war er auf einmal wieder da.
Wirklich eine klasse Leistung, das Mythic wohl bei der Übernahme von GOA alle gebannten Hacker gleich wieder mit ins Boot geholt hat.

Oder aktueller, von mehreren Spielern gemeldeter Hacker rennt nach wie vor durch die Szenarien und das RvR, und da ist natürlich klar das dann immer mehr denken, scheiss drauf, dann ziehe ich mir eben auch die aktuellen Hacks runter und spiele damit.
Wie man lesen kann, läuft das inzwischen ja schon teilweise auf ganze Gilden hinaus, und Mythic macht da keinen Finger krumm und bannt diesen Abschaum endgültig aus dem Spiel.

Das würde zudem sehr wohl etwas bringen, ein klares Signal, das man Cheaten eben nicht nur hin nimmt, sondern auch etwas dagegen unternimmt, und sich nicht nur darauf beschränkt den Spielern im offiziellen Forum einen Maulkorb zu verpassen!


----------



## battschack (15. September 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich hier natürlich auf die Anzahl der Hacker/Cheater in den Spielen, wo es einfach auffällt, wo man überall im Internet darüber liest usw. Das fast überall gecheatet wird ist mir schon klar. Nur "damals" war das noch nicht so heftig wie heutzutage. Egal bei welchem Spiel...



liegt einfach da drann das zu wenig gegen cheats/hacks gemacht wird zu selten updates usw... Programmierer werden immer besser usw und pb und vac und so machen abundzu mal updates wo nach einigen stunden oder tagen wieder ausgehebelt ist..

In cs brauchst doch nur mit nem clan zocken oder halt auf gute server wo immer 1-2admins dabei sind wo auch ned dumm sind klappte damals immer sehr gut.


----------



## C0ntra (15. September 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Na ich bin mir sicher, das irgendwer mir garantiert erklären kann, wie man innerhalb von *2 GCD* (knapp 3 Sekunden) in WAR über *8000* (7000 und paar zerquetschte HP) Schaden von einem Spieler fressen kann.
> Nein, ich bin nicht nackt rum gelaufen.
> Nein, ich bin kein Huhn gewesen.
> Nein, keine übermäßigen Buffs oder Debuffs beim Gegner bzw. auf mir selbst.
> In Praag passiert, danach im Kampflog rein geschaut, siehe da, der "gute" Spieler konnte fast 10 Attacken innerhalb von den 3 Sekunden raus hauen.



Meinst du mit 10 Attacken jetzt Skills oder sind da auch Dot Ticks, Proccs, Moral und Autoattack dabei?
Da ich mal nicht annehme, das du nen kleinen Stoffi hattest, der in einen 80er Melee DD rein gerannt ist, würde ich auf Makrospamming tippen. 
Das ist kein Cheat oder Hack im eigentlichen Sinne, verboten ist es aber allemal.


----------



## wiligut (15. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Meinst du mit 10 Attacken jetzt Skills oder sind da auch Dot Ticks, Proccs, Moral und Autoattack dabei?
> Da ich mal nicht annehme, das du nen kleinen Stoffi hattest, der in einen 80er Melee DD rein gerannt ist, würde ich auf Makrospamming tippen.
> Das ist kein Cheat oder Hack im eigentlichen Sinne, verboten ist es aber allemal.



Solche Beiträge sind doch meistens nur auf bloße Übetreibung zurückzuführen. 10 Attacken in 3 Sekunden klingt halt dramatischer.
Im offiziellen Forum gabs nen Beitrag der etwas mehr Substanz hatte, als das übliche Mimimi:

http://social.biowar...8/index/4515178



			
				0815blood schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes habe ich mir mal angeschaut nachdem mich ein Slayer mal wieder ge-one-hittet hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerTingel (15. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ob GW2 ein Erfolg wird oder nicht, das wird wie immer die Zeit zeigen. Auch GW2 wird nur eine Nische finden, das gebietet der Markt und seine Entwicklung. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mal ein wenig ot...
erfolg ist natürlich definitions-sache...aber ich würde mit dir jede wette eingehen, dass GW2 ein erfolg wird...das problem ist, viele leute haben im hinterkopf dass ein mmo nur dann erfolgreich ist, wenn es die spieler bindet. 
das ist beim modell von gw & gw2 aber komplett egal, es macht keinen unterschied ob die leute nun 1jahr spielen oder das spiel nach einer std in die ecke hauen und nie wieder anrühren. 
dann schauen die spieler halt nur alle paar monate für ein paar tage rein, wenn mal neuer content kommt, ist sogar gut, denn das entlastet die server. 
falls es auf allen märkten (asien, amerika & europa) gleichzeitig erscheint, denke ich wird die 500.000er marke sehr schnell fallen. wenn du das allerdings eine nische nennst, dann hast du sicherlich recht...aber dann würde man mal wieder sehen wie sehr die leute doch durch die erlogenen 11mio subs von WOW beeinflusst werden. ein start wie ihn WAR hingelegt hat, wäre natürlich top, nur mit dem unterschied, dass ein so guter start bei einem mmo ohne monatliche kosten in keinster weise schlecht enden kann, wie bei WAR.

aber b2t:
ich glaube dass es in WAR etliche hacker/cheater gibt...nicht weil im kampflog manchmal die wildesten sachen abgehen, das kampflog ist eh fürn popo. im prinzip ist es auch zu einfach an cheats/hacks zu gelangen.
und kurz zu NB...einige reden von dem programm als könnte man damit alle machen, andere reden es runter, als würde es keinen vorteil verschaffen. die wahrheit liegt, wie so oft, in der mitte. 
alleine ist NB schon ein vorteil, da man z.b. positionsabhängige skills immer nur dann zündet, wenn diese bedingung erfüllt ist. es ist also UNMÖGLICH die falsche taste zu drücken. 
richtig übel wird NB erst, wenn man auch noch den gcd umgeht, dann ist es ohne probleme möglich dass der gegner in 1-2gcd im dreck liegt. 
ich persönlich kennen niemanden, der das benutzt, aber von meinen erfahrungen im rvr und in den scenarien bin ich mir eigentlich sehr sicher, dass einige leute regelmäßig cheaten...
mfg


----------



## Boccanegra (15. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Meinst du mit 10 Attacken jetzt Skills oder sind da auch Dot Ticks, Proccs, Moral und Autoattack dabei?
> Da ich mal nicht annehme, das du nen kleinen Stoffi hattest, der in einen 80er Melee DD rein gerannt ist, würde ich auf Makrospamming tippen.
> Das ist kein Cheat oder Hack im eigentlichen Sinne, verboten ist es aber allemal.



Nun, das kommt wohl darauf an wie man "Hack" definiert. In der allgemeinsten Form meint der Begriff "Zugang zu einem Gerät oder einer neuen Funktionalität verschaffen, die vom Hersteller eigentlich nicht vorgesehen ist". Das von Dir angesprochene Makrospamming, dazu habe ich mittlerweile auch einiges nachgelesen. In einer Beschreibung las ich, dass dazu programmierbare Hardware benutzt wird in Verbindung mit regulären und legalen Addons, die für sich alleine das zwar nicht tun, aber eben böswillig missbraucht werden können. Man erzeugt absichtlich eine Informationsüberlastung beim Server indem man einen erstellten [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Fähigkeitszyklus (ein Makro) pausenlos dem Server zusendet (via programmierbarer Hardware, zb. ein Speedpad oder eine programmierbare Tastatur). Damit produziert man Lags, na, in der Form, wie man es als WAR-Spieler ja kennt: man steht da, kann nichts tun, und wenn man sich wieder bewegen kann, ist man fast (oder ganz) tot. Gerade im oRvR vor anderhalb Wochen war das so extrem, dass sich auch Mong im TS entsprechend mißmutig äusserte: das geht auf keinen Fall noch mit rechten Dingen zu. Ich las auch, dass es mit Hilfe von Zusatzsoftware möglich ist die maximale Paketanzahl die Windows sendet und empfängt zu manipulieren, womit man noch mehr Lag produzieren kann. Für meine Begriffe zumindest fällt das schon unter Cheat und Hack.
[/font]


----------



## Peraine1 (15. September 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nur um eines klar zu stellen: ich habe Dich nicht geflamt! Ich bin der Meinung, dass Du ein real existierendes Problem schön redest, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Aber im Gegensatz zu Dir wurde ich nicht persönlich beleidigend. Eine divergierende Meinung ist nämlich noch kein Flame, dazu bedarf es noch des gewissen Etwas, dass Du so schön in dieses Posting hast einfließen lassen.
> 
> Zum Rest sage ich jetzt nichts mehr, weil ich glaube, dass die Entwicklung der nächsten Monate für sich selber sprechen wird. Dann können wir ja diese Diskussion wieder aufgreifen.




Ich sehe, du kennst Pymonte nicht. Bei ihm gibts keine Bugs, keine Explots und auch keine Cheats. Und keine Lags, keine FPS-Probleme, keine Serverschließungen, einfach gar nichts was auch nur ansatzweise negativ gewertet werden kann, ist vorhanden. All, die sowas behaupten, lügen (und flamen, selbst wenn sie sachlich bleiben)


Zum Thema Cheats erinnere ich mir nur an das Video vom fliegenden Jünger der Solo das Geiergrab gemacht hat, als ihn eine invadete Gruppe erwischt hat. Der Spieler hat dann noch stolz im Forum verkündet, dass er für diesen offensichtlichen Beweis ganze 14 Tage gebannt wurde. Achja, und das er das schon wochenlang gemacht hatte, ohne von irgendwelchen Mythicarbeitern bemerkt worden zu sein.


Leider sind Cheats in jedem Spiel vorhanden und es wird nie 100% sicheren Schutz dafür geben. Das einzige was hilft, ist Permabann. Dann ist das Risiko für die meisten nämlich einfach zu groß, um es zu riskieren, weil man alles verliert. 14 Tage Bann? Fahre ich halt in Urlaub oder geh an die frische luft, wenn ich danach einfach weiter machen darf...

P.S. Nein, ich habe nicht gecheatet.


----------



## Terlian (16. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Meinst du mit 10 Attacken jetzt Skills oder sind da auch Dot Ticks, Proccs, Moral und Autoattack dabei?
> Da ich mal nicht annehme, das du nen kleinen Stoffi hattest, der in einen 80er Melee DD rein gerannt ist, würde ich auf Makrospamming tippen.
> Das ist kein Cheat oder Hack im eigentlichen Sinne, verboten ist es aber allemal.



Waren normale Angriffe, und wird noch besser, es war am Anfang sogar ein 2 vs. 2 etwas abseits vom Zerg, also auch kein Lag und nein die beiden waren keine voll ausgerüsteten 80er, aber zuerst kippte der Sonnenritter neben mir aus den Latschen und kurz danach haut es meinen Maschinisten ebenso schnell um.

Im Log dann aber nur normale Angriffe von ein und dem selben Spieler, der zweite hat nicht mal mit drauf geschlagen... und natürlich war der eine ein Nahkämpfer, was sonst.

Und wieso ist dieser Makro Müll dann kein cheaten?
Cheaten ist nach meiner Auffassung, das Ausnutzen von irgendwelchen Lücken im Spiel um sich einen entsprechenden Vorteil zu erschaffen, also genau das, war hier auch passiert.

Zum kläglichen Rest, da kann ich nur sagen, lest euch mal die Foren von diesen hackenden und cheatenden Gesocks durch, kommt ein Patch, wird der Mist eben angepasst und die freuen sich wieder, das sie wie gewohnt weiter spielend cheaten können...


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Muss aber (Kann allerdings nur aus WoW Sicht sprechen, wo der support in Richtung Anti Cheat erstklassig ist) sagen dass Berichte über Hacker und Cheater oft schlimm übertrieben sind, ein gewisser "das kann nicht sein dass ich verliere, der muss doch cheaten!!) Faktor spielt da besonders im PvP gerne mit.

Klar gibt es sie...anfang wotlk war ein gewisser wallhack/speedhack zum erzefarmen sehr beliebt...aber 2 monate darauf sah man keinen einzigen mehr davon.

Oft (Meist?) sind aber vermeintliche "hacks oder cheats" auf ganz normale klassenmechaniken zurückzuführen, die der "ankläger" nicht oder nicht audführlich genug kennt.


----------



## battschack (18. September 2010)

@Sorozzara

Sorry aber du hast kein plan mit wow und hacks anscheinend : )

Ich kann dir in 15min pvp mindestens 15bots zeigen. (Nur in av) schau einfach mal ganz unten bei den flaggs nach wo immer einige da stehen bzw deffen(manche nenen das deffen) ;D

Oder farmen? Dann schau dich nur mal ein wenig in sholazar oder eiskrone um die mit flugmounts farmen : )

Angeln? Sind meistens eh boter (ausnahmen gibts immer ist klar)

Das ich nicht lache wow und cheat schutz ist erst klassig? Wie soll das den gehen? Man kann WoWs Cheat schutz einfach super easy umgehen wie mit Punkbuster oder vac auch...

Mach dich einfach mal schlau über pirox... dann wirst du sehen das du mit fast genausovielen bots spielst wie normale spieler *fg*

einzig größte risiko in Wow ist das man gebannt wird wenn man zuviel gefarmtes zeug ins ah stopft und das einige mal. Wenn man ned dumm ist wird man auch ned so schnell gebannt mit den ganzen schnick schnack wo der bot kann checkt ihr es ned mal wie solls dann blizz mitbekommen?

Informier dich mal ist echt intressant was so bots alles können in wow man kann ja schon fast mit ihnen chatten auser man kennt ein paar tricks das se sich nimmer auskennen : )

Warhammer ist da noch ein ganz kleinen fisch bei hacks usw... da würde ich mir mal keine sorgen machen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (18. September 2010)

Hab noch nie nen Hacker gesehen sry...


----------



## C0ntra (18. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> richtig übel wird NB erst, wenn man auch noch den gcd umgeht, dann ist es ohne probleme möglich dass der gegner in 1-2gcd im dreck liegt.


NB umgeht den GCD nicht, auch ohne NB ist es möglich. Wie oben gesagt, Makrospamming mithilfe programmierbarer Eingabegeräte oder funktionsgleicher Software ist hier die Ursache.
Das NB "Conditions" hat, die dem Spieler das Nachdenken abnehmen und zu unfairen Vorteilen führen, ist ne andere Geschichte.




Boccanegra schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Damit produziert man Lags, na, in der Form, wie man es als WAR-Spieler ja kennt: man steht da, kann nichts tun, und wenn man sich wieder bewegen kann, ist man fast (oder ganz) tot. Gerade im oRvR vor anderhalb Wochen war das so extrem, dass sich auch Mong im TS entsprechend mißmutig äusserte: das geht auf keinen Fall noch mit rechten Dingen zu.[/font]



Wenn die Ordnung oder Zerstörung am zergen ist, kannst du nicht feststellen, ob es wegen eventuellen "Zusatzprogrammen" oder aufgrund der reinen Spielermasse laggt. Das heißt natürlich nicht, das da nicht welche dabei sind, da bin ich mir auch sicher.




Terlian schrieb:


> Waren normale Angriffe, und wird noch besser, es war am Anfang sogar ein 2 vs. 2 etwas abseits vom Zerg, also auch kein Lag und nein die beiden waren keine voll ausgerüsteten 80er, aber zuerst kippte der Sonnenritter neben mir aus den Latschen und kurz danach haut es meinen Maschinisten ebenso schnell um.
> 
> Im Log dann aber nur normale Angriffe von ein und dem selben Spieler, der zweite hat nicht mal mit drauf geschlagen... und natürlich war der eine ein Nahkämpfer, was sonst.



Ein Bild vom Kampflog wäre praktisch. So was dann immer machen, weil nur zu schreiben "es war so und so" 
ist wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Terlian (18. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom Kampflog wäre praktisch. So was dann immer machen, weil nur zu schreiben "es war so und so"
> ist wenig hilfreich.



Keine gefunden, dafür aber in der Sammlung noch 2 von dem Teleport Hacker gesichtet, war eine an sich "lustige" Szene, am Rand von einer nicht näher genannten Zone zerlegt ein nackter Ordler einen ebenso nackten Destro im Sekunden Takt.
Destro fällt aus dem Nichts dem Ordler vor die Füße, wird ohne Gegenwehr umgehauen, es dauert ein paar Sekunden, und ploppt ist der Destro wieder da...
Und genau jener Ordler rennt mir vor einigen Wochen in Altdorf beim Auktionshaus wieder ins Sichtfeld, da sind sinngemäße Aussagen wie "... wir bannen Cheater..." von Mythic auch wenig hilfreich.

Zu WoW noch ein wenig.
Wie war das noch mit der Arena und den geposteten Links, die bei manchen Gegnern beim drauf klicken dazu führten, das deren WoW abschmierte und sie damit mehr oder weniger "kampflos" verloren?

Oder wie ist es seit Monaten mit den tollen Netzwerktools, die dafür sorgen können, das vor allem Nahkämpfer ihre Gegner quasi ohne Gegenwehr in Grund und Boden hauen können?

Oder noch besser, die herum fliegenden Level 1 Charakter, die für bestimmte Goldseiten in den Städten Werbung machen?

Oder, ja, man sieht die Hacker inzwischen beim Farmen wirklich nicht mehr... kein Wunder, die farmen nun *unter* dem Boden entlang.
Man kann sie aber noch immer antappen, und manchmal sogar mit bestimmten Angriffen erwischen, sofern sie nicht einfach schnell weiter teleportieren.
2 Monate nach dem Start von WotLk hat man höchstens keine 55er Todesritter mehr gesehen, denn dank der Erhöhung des Levels und weitere Einschränkungen in z.B. TW, rennen da eben nun 75er Todesritter im Erdreich herum und farmen munter weiter.

Fazit, Hacker und Cheats gibt es wohl für jedes Spiel, aber was zählt, ist was die jeweiligen Hersteller dagegen unternehmen und ob man auch das Gefühl hat, das sich wirklich etwas tut...


----------



## DerTingel (18. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> NB umgeht den GCD nicht, auch ohne NB ist es möglich. Wie oben gesagt, Makrospamming mithilfe programmierbarer Eingabegeräte oder funktionsgleicher Software ist hier die Ursache.
> Das NB "Conditions" hat, die dem Spieler das Nachdenken abnehmen und zu unfairen Vorteilen führen, ist ne andere Geschichte.



lesen....denken...verstehen....antworten...
wo habe ich geschrieben dass der gcd mithilfe von nb umgangen wird? das ist m.e. mit nb nicht möglich...mir ists damit jedenfalls nicht gelungen und gelesen hätte ich davon auch noch nicht.
mfg

@ terlian
an der gleichen stelle auftauchen kann man auch wenn man das spiel crasht. dazu muss man kein hack/cheat tool verwenden. 
und mit nem flotten rechner klappt das reloggen recht zügig.
mfg


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ...
> @ terlian
> an der gleichen stelle auftauchen kann man auch wenn man das spiel crasht. dazu muss man kein hack/cheat tool verwenden.
> und mit nem flotten rechner klappt das reloggen recht zügig.
> mfg



Apropos "lesen ... denken ... verstehen ... antworten" - Keule:

Also wenn man stirbt und dann einfach relogt steht man lebend wieder an der selben Stelle? Sollte man da nicht am nächstgelegenen Spawnpunkt stehen? Und selbst wenn es in WAR einen Bug gibt, der deine Theorie ermöglicht, so wäre das trotzdem allemal ein exploit und genauso zu ahnden wie ein Hack.


----------



## DerTingel (18. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Apropos "lesen ... denken ... verstehen ... antworten" - Keule:
> 
> Also wenn man stirbt und dann einfach relogt steht man lebend wieder an der selben Stelle? Sollte man da nicht am nächstgelegenen Spawnpunkt stehen? Und selbst wenn es in WAR einen Bug gibt, der deine Theorie ermöglicht, so wäre das trotzdem allemal ein exploit und genauso zu ahnden wie ein Hack.



nicht reloggen...das spiel crashen...großer unterschied.
wird dauernd in den ldt gemacht, oder was meinste wieso z.b. der hj den man eben getötet hat einem wieder über den weg läuft, obwohl order in dem moment keinen zugang zu dem gebiet hat. 
ob man dann an genau der gleichen stelle steht? keine ahnung, ist ewigkeiten her dass ich es mal gemacht habe, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass dem so war.
mfg

und es ist kein bug, im prinzip ists so gewollt...auch von den spielern. nur eigentlich ists dafür da, dass man bei einem disco in ner ini nicht wieder am anfang starten muss, sondern an der gleichen stelle wieder auftaucht.

&#8364;: eben getestet, man landet im nächste kriegslager. ob das früher mal anders war, kann ich nicht mehr sagen...ich hatte in erinnerung man spawnt dort, wo man crasht.


----------



## Terlian (18. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> @ terlian
> an der gleichen stelle auftauchen kann man auch wenn man das spiel crasht. dazu muss man kein hack/cheat tool verwenden.
> und mit nem flotten rechner klappt das reloggen recht zügig.
> mfg



Er tauchte nicht wie bei einem Relogg auf, sondern er *fiel* einige Meter über dem Boden plötzlich aus dem Nichts... wurde umgehauen, erschien kurz darauf wieder, wurde umgehauen, erschien kurz darauf wieder und so weiter uns so fort.


----------



## DerTingel (18. September 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Er tauchte nicht wie bei einem Relogg auf, sondern er *fiel* einige Meter über dem Boden plötzlich aus dem Nichts... wurde umgehauen, erschien kurz darauf wieder, wurde umgehauen, erschien kurz darauf wieder und so weiter uns so fort.



jo, hatte ja schon festgestellt, dass man im kl spawnt wenn man das spiel crasht...
wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass es schwachsinn ist, was du erzählst, sondern lediglich aufzeigen dass es manchmal eben auch durch missbrauch der spielmechanik möglich ist weil ich wie erwähnt in erinnerung hatte, dass man dort spawnt wo man crasht. dem ist ja nicht so. also wirds wohl ein hack gewesen sein...
mfg


----------



## C0ntra (19. September 2010)

_"richtig übel wird NB erst, wenn man auch noch den gcd umgeht, dann ist es ohne probleme möglich dass der gegner in 1-2gcd im dreck liegt."
_Das hast du doch geschrieben DerTingel? Da dort nichts mit Makrospamming etc stand, war die gängige Schlussfolgerung die, das NB den GCD umgehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann schreib das nächste mal präziser was du meist und komme mir nicht mit "lesen....denken...verstehen....antworten...".

Wenn er aus der Luft irgendwo runter fällt, dann wirkt es schon mal komisch. Nach wie vor kannst du allerdings im LdT in ein SZ gehen, dich dort ausloggen, um dann wieder an der Stelle im LdT aufzutauchen, wo du gestorben bist. Dies auszunutzen finde ich jetzt aber nicht so wild.


----------



## Terlian (19. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Wenn er aus der Luft irgendwo runter fällt, dann wirkt es schon mal komisch. Nach wie vor kannst du allerdings im LdT in ein SZ gehen, dich dort ausloggen, um dann wieder an der Stelle im LdT aufzutauchen, wo du gestorben bist. Dies auszunutzen finde ich jetzt aber nicht so wild.



Nur wo wäre da der Sinn hinter?
Je nach Seite dürfte man ein paar Minuten warten müssen, bis man überhaupt in ein Szenario rein kommt, dann dort drin ausloggen, wieder einloggen, wieder einige Sekunden warten, um an der gleichen Stelle wieder auf zu tauchen?

Klingt alles nach witzigen Möglichkeiten, wenn einem mal wirklich langweilig ist, aber dürfte wohl kaum dem eigentlich Ziel des wohl "Farmens" in diesem genannten Fall entsprechen.

Hmmm, frage mich gerade wie das wohl im Moment wäre, wenn man das mit dem "Gegen alle Widrigkeiten" Buff verbinden würde, irgendwo eine stille Ecke suchen und dort dann mit dem Buff einfach seinen zweiten Account farmen... oder sinkt der erhaltene Ruf ab einer gewissen Kill Anzahl erstmal?


----------



## C0ntra (19. September 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Nur wo wäre da der Sinn hinter?
> Je nach Seite dürfte man ein paar Minuten warten müssen, bis man überhaupt in ein Szenario rein kommt, dann dort drin ausloggen, wieder einloggen, wieder einige Sekunden warten, um an der gleichen Stelle wieder auf zu tauchen?
> 
> Klingt alles nach witzigen Möglichkeiten, wenn einem mal wirklich langweilig ist, aber dürfte wohl kaum dem eigentlich Ziel des wohl "Farmens" in diesem genannten Fall entsprechen.



Das macht man auch nicht zum Farmen, sondern wenn man im LdT leveln will und die Gegenseite die Kontrolle hat und man gekillt wird. Wenn niemand da ist zum ressen, kann man sich so quasi selbst wiederbeleben. Ich kenne wie gesagt nur diese Möglichkeit um sich dort an einer Stelle wieder zu respawnen, neben dem Crashen in Inis nach nem Wipe.


----------



## DerTingel (20. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> _"richtig übel wird NB erst, wenn man auch noch den gcd umgeht, dann ist es ohne probleme möglich dass der gegner in 1-2gcd im dreck liegt."
> _Das hast du doch geschrieben DerTingel? Da dort nichts mit Makrospamming etc stand, war die gängige Schlussfolgerung die, das NB den GCD umgehen kann.
> 
> 
> ...



naja, da bist du wohl der einzige der es so verstanden hat...deshalb lesen denken verstehen antworten. 
wenn du das befolgt hättest dann wäre dir schnell klar geworden, dass das gcd umgehen keinen bezug zu nb hat, sondern gesondert angesprochen wird. mit keiner einzigen silbe wird impliziert, dass nb das umgehen des gcd ermöglicht, das ist rein aus deiner interpretation entstanden. weil ja in foren häufiger der irrtum rumgeistert man könne mit nb den gcd umgehen, hast sicherlich nur den anfang vom satz gelesen und direkt das weitere drüber nachdenken eingestellt.
mfg

&#8364;: als beispielsatz: "richtig übel wird das fahren mit öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln erst, wenn dabei musik gehört wird..." brauche ich bei diesem bsp zum musik hören die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel? nein, aber damit wirds so richtig übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2010)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt... mir is sowas noch nie aufgefallen...

Aus WoW kenn ich halt die Typen die in den Hauptstädten Werbung machen - da fliegen dann 20-30 Zwerge rum und  bilden in der Luft URLs


----------



## Telunter (20. September 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> omfg wie hier einfach Kommentarlos mein Poste gelöscht wurde >.<




Huhu ich danke dir das du meinen Namen im Forum mal gesagt hast wäre echt froh, wenn du den gleichen Text mal ohne meinen Namen zu verwenden noch mal reinsetzen könntest.

Da ein Gildenmitgliede mir heute gesagt hat  das du mich wohl als cheater bezeichnet hast, dass stimmt  nicht also bitte scheib es noch mal danke


----------



## facepaw (20. September 2010)

Telunter schrieb:


> Huhu ich danke dir das du meinen Namen im Forum mal gesagt hast wäre echt froh, wenn du den gleichen Text mal ohne meinen Namen zu verwenden noch mal reinsetzen könntest.
> 
> Da ein Gildenmitgliede mir heute gesagt hat das du mich wohl als cheater bezeichnet hast, dass stimmt nicht also bitte scheib es noch mal danke



geh weg du elendiger cheater


----------



## Telunter (20. September 2010)

facepaw schrieb:


> geh weg du elendiger cheater







psst  sag das büdde keinen


ne scherz bei seite ich würde gerne wissen wieso ihr dadrauf kommt


----------



## OldboyX (20. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> nicht reloggen...das spiel crashen...großer unterschied.
> wird dauernd in den ldt gemacht, oder was meinste wieso z.b. der hj den man eben getötet hat einem wieder über den weg läuft, obwohl order in dem moment keinen zugang zu dem gebiet hat.
> ob man dann an genau der gleichen stelle steht? keine ahnung, ist ewigkeiten her dass ich es mal gemacht habe, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass dem so war.
> mfg
> ...



Auch wenn sich herausgestellt hat, dass dem nicht so ist und die von Terlian beschriebene Situation offenbar entweder ein noch viel größerer Exploit ist oder doch eben ein Hack (in beiden Fällen wie von mir bereits erwähnt verwerflich und definitiv ahndungswürdig), so ist der fett markierte Teil genau das, was mir an WAR schon seit Ewigkeiten sauer aufstößt. Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass es nicht akzeptabel ist nach einem Disco in einer Ini wieder von vorne beginnen zu müssen, da das keinen Spaß macht sondern ausschließlich Frust bringt. Das ist ein Designfehler im Spiel der auf vernünftige Art und Weise behoben werden sollte. Dem Spieler indirekt nahezulegen, den Client zu crashen um einen Designfehler zu umgehen (den man so offensichtlich im Spiel auch nicht haben will, sonst könnte man ja die "crashmöglichkeit" beheben, wodurch Inis zur Qual werden würden mit jedem wipe) ist meiner Meinung nach kein Feature, das "so gewollt sein kann". Das ist eher ein Armutszeugnis für die Programmierer und die Manpower/Zeit die man offensichtlich (nicht) hat um eine vernünftige Lösung anzubieten. Es ist hinreichend bekannt hier im Forum, dass ich dieser Meinung bin usw. aber einer der Nebeneffekte von solchen provisorischen Lösungen (man versteht ja auf der anderen Seite, wieso man die Ini auf diese Art "resetten" kann, weil sonst wären Inis noch viel schlimmer als sie es ohnehin schon sind) ist eben der, dass sich solche Sachen geradezu anbieten für Exploits und natürlich auch riesige Angriffsflächen für Hacks bieten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. September 2010)

Ähm das Problem ist doch am hacken bei WAR. Das nie was gegen unternommen wurde, im wirklich großen Sinne. Sie hatten mal ihr Sicherheitssystem und Software gelobt.
Doch die GMs machen selten was. Da sie nicht sehen wer hackt, sie können es nur vermuten und bannen auch die falschen. Aber es wird eben nicht so aktiv genutzt. Wozu auch? Was bringen ein in WAR cheats und hacks. Es gibt sie und das man nun Zeilen löscht, zeigt eigentlich eher das Mythic nicht wirklich weiß wo die Fehler genau liegen. Sie greifen zu wenig tief in die Spielmechanik ein und ändern nur langsam etwas in diesem Bereich und das zeigt, dass sie irgendwie Angst haben dort was zu versauen. Was auch klar ist. Nur genau dort greifen hacker halt zu und das zeigt, die Schwäche im System. Von den mehrfachen Skill nutzen, weiß doch an sich jeder. Das dies möglich ist, zeigt dass ihr Kampfsytem nicht gut aufgebaut ist. Diese Cheat Videos, wo man diese Hackpacks gesehen hat, zeigten doch was es alles gibt und am Ende, gibt es neben den Grinden. Auch im RVR 100% Hacks, man bekommt es nur nicht so mit. Meine wenn um einen 2 Kts pro Seite rum springen, erkennt man am Ende genau, dass gerade der Feuerzauberer 4 mal den selben Cast gemacht hat, dass er per Exploid an diesen Punkt gekommen ist, dass er mit einem Laghack arbeitet, Wall hack etc. Mal ehrlich, man nutzt diese Packs wie Skills und dadurch fallen einige Hacks nicht auf oder werden nur aufgenommen, aber nicht wirklich gemeldet.
Denn mal ehrlich, wer erkennt schon bei einigen Hacks ob es Lag war oder Bug oder gar Hack? Das heißt, Mythic hat eine schlechte Methode sowas zu überwachen und beobachten. Aber dieses auslogen und im LDT wieder auftauchen, ist ein HAck und Exploid. Aber auch da macht Mythic nichts. Es ist aber nicht im Sinne von der Mechanik. Sonst würde man ja wieder dort einlogen. Aber vieles fällt nicht auf oder stört nicht wirklich.
Mal ehrlich wenn stört es, dass wer im LDT farmt? Das wer Inis abgrast? Das wer im RVR einen gezielt umnuked? Genau das ist eben so das Problem. Das man es nicht wirklich sieht, es teilweise deswegen auch nicht als störend empfindet. Aber es zeigt auch, dass Mythic Probleme hat und diese Probleme nur nicht da sind, weil nicht mehr genug Leute aktiv zocken. Wenn es anders wäre und WAR erfolgreicher wäre, dann hätte man 100% riesige Probleme damit. Weil dann auch das Interesse dieser Hackerpacknutzer, größer ist. 
Aber viele der Bugs, Hacks und so funktioniert nur. Weil WAR einfach mal einige unglaubliche Mechanik Fehler hat, die Mythic nicht behoben hat. Sie fallen eben nur nicht auf. Das sie aber da sind, ist doch klar und das sie zu Problemen werden können, wenn WAR wieder erfolgreicher wird, ist auch klar und das wäre hart für WAR. Wenn es wieder User bekommt, die aber aus Frust wegen Hacken und Cheaten, aufhören. Weils einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (21. September 2010)

Moin.

zu @Golrik Eisenfaust: immer wenn ich deine Textergüsse sehe überkommt mich ein leichtes Grausen= Lange Texte und schwer leserlich

Und deine ganzen Behauptungen über die so einfache simple WAR Spielmechanik usw. kannst du sicher mit Fakten belegen ?

Grummel.

zum Abschluss folgender Beitrag:

WAR und der Rest der Welt


----------



## Peraine1 (21. September 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> zum Abschluss folgender Beitrag:
> 
> WAR und der Rest der Welt



Yay! Alle die kein WAR Spielen sind Mainstream-Deppen und nur der harte, "echte" Kern der MMORPG Community zockt WAR und weiß zu schätzen, wie Awesome es ist!

This!


----------



## UlrikConDoin (21. September 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Yay! Alle die kein WAR Spielen sind Mainstream-Deppen und nur der harte, "echte" Kern der MMORPG Community zockt WAR und weiß zu schätzen, wie Awesome es ist!
> 
> This!



Yo. 
Meridian59,UO, Mankind V1.x und WWIIOL sind die Wurzeln, die x Jahre WoW waren nett, aber zum Schluss langweilig
Awesome.

Aber Darkfall ist noch Awesomer.


----------



## DerTingel (21. September 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Yay! Alle die kein WAR Spielen sind Mainstream-Deppen und nur der harte, "echte" Kern der MMORPG Community zockt WAR und weiß zu schätzen, wie Awesome es ist!
> 
> This!



hast du den text komplett gelesen und verstanden? deinem kommentar nach zu urteilen nicht!
mfg


----------



## Phash (21. September 2010)

WWIIOL war so unglaublicher Mist...

Mankind is auch noch garnich so alt... da fand ich NC auch deutlich besser, obwohl älter

UO war nett, AO, DaoC waren es auch...




warhammer und wow haben nothing in common, ausser dem Fantasy-Setting. Es zu vergleichen lohnt daher nicht.

In jedem Game gibts Hacker, in manchen fällts mehr auf, in anderen weniger. Wie gesagt, in WoW sind mir mehr Hacker begegnet als in Warhammer


----------



## OldboyX (21. September 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> ...
> warhammer und wow haben nothing in common, ausser dem Fantasy-Setting.
> 
> ...



Wäre schön wenn es so wäre, ist es aber mMn nicht. WAR und WoW sind sich ähnlicher als WoW und die meisten anderen MMOs die ich kenne (DAoC, EQ1+2, Eve Online, Aion, Vanguard usw.). WAR unterscheidet sich durch RVR und ist ansonsten sehr ähnlich.
- PVE ist instanziert mit ID Timern (wie in WoW)
- Scenarios = identisch mit BGs in WoW (auch wenns in WAR mehr davon gibt)
- 3 Talentbäume pro Klasse = identisch mit WoW
- grundsätzlich identisches Kampfsystem (wie bei den meisten MMOs nur AoC Melee, Vanguard/Aion Chainskils oder Darkfall Shooter-Prinzip heben sich da etwas deutlicher ab), wenn auch WoW verschiedene Ressourcen für verschiedene Klassen hat und WAR alles mit Aktionspunkten behandelt.
- Wälzer = Achievements in WoW (auch wenn wow das kopiert hat - es ist und bleibt "dasselbe")
- 1,5 Sec GCD in beiden Games (vlt. sinds bei WAR 2 - so genau lässt sich das bei WAR nicht feststellen und je nachdem ob man etwas chained oder nicht kommt manchmal auch etwas gleichzeitig raus)
- Knockback / Ransaugen in beiden Games
- Comicstil in beiden Games (egal welchen man nun "lieber" mag)
- Postsystem und AH unterscheiden sich wenig bis gar nicht
- Tokensystem/Badges für Gear im PVP haben mittlerweile auch beide games
- usw.

Die zwei großen Unterschiede sind mMn das Kollisionssystem von WAR und natürlich die RVR-Lakes bzw. der Schwerpunkt des Endgames bei WoW ist nunmal raiden und bei WAR ist es RVR (wobei beide Spiele das jeweils andere in geringerer Form auch versuchen anzubieten). Das Setting ist natürlich nicht identisch, aber wie du bereits erwähnt hast eben in beiden Games "Fantasy".

PS: Generell finde ich es meist sinnlos die "MMOs kann man nicht vergleichen" Keule zu schwingen. Natürlich kann man sie vergleichen, es sind immerhin Computerspiele die sogar aus dem selben Genre sind. Die meisten davon sind sich so ähnlich wie ein Shooter dem anderen ähnelt und nur wenige gehen "drastischer" einen anderen Weg, die meisten davon sind eingegangen und EVE bleibt immer als Beispiel zurück. Nicht zuletzt weil sich die MMOs alle so ähneln wird es immer schwerer für neue MMOs auf dem Markt, da es
a) immer schwerer wird vom Content, dem Angebot und der Ausgereiftheit mit den aktuellen Platzhirschen mitzuhalten
b) es nicht mehr reicht mit einem Pseudofeature den Leuten einzureden das eigene MMO seie "Next gen"
c) viele Spieler einfach genug vom "wiederhole aufgabe x y Mal um Belohnung z zu kriegen" - haben und die "Verpackung" sofort durchschauen sofern sie nicht wirklich gut gestaltet ist

Bin ja schon gespannt wie sich Tera Online schlagen wird. Ich finde es eigentlich sehr interessant, aber es schreibt sich auch groß "Next Generation MMO" auf die Brust und glaubt mit der Shootersteuerung DAS Feature schlechthin zu bringen. Nur schade, dass Darkfall dies schon längst getan hat und alles was man sonst von Tera sieht ist es auch wieder nur dasselbe repetitive Level/Quest/Boss/PVP MMO wie alle anderen.


----------



## Makalvian (21. September 2010)

könnt ihr nicht endlich mal äufhören mit euren scheiß XX ist genau wie YY oder XY ??

1. es ist vollkommen am Thema vorbei
2. spammt ihr mit den Müll genauso wie die letzten 5000 Threads nur mit sinnloser Disskusion zu, um behaupten zu können "mein argument war besser "


----------



## Pymonte (21. September 2010)

"People are fucktards you see. While there were legitimate complaints, WotLK gave these players an easy way out. The only thing the players needed to do was justify their actions with something besides "hurr, it's WoW". What initially didn't begin as hate per se, quickly devolved into it. People being the fucktard sheep that they are felt the need to explain their actions so they didn't appear to be as sheepish. One person gives their statement as to why they were leaving, and the next one needed to have a different reason so they're not leaving for the same reason. This wildfire of justified excuses went rampant for weeks as servers began to crumble into the wastelands we knew shortly thereafter. "

http://grimnir.mmofansites.com/posts/1897-war-love-hate-with-the-mmo-community

Für die ganzen Ex WARler...


----------



## Phash (21. September 2010)

dann kannste auch WoW mit Fifa vergleichen... komische Argumentation, lassen wir das




Was wäre denn next-gen? Wie müsste das aussehen?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (22. September 2010)

Ja aber einige der Fehler sind nicht der Com zu schulden. Wenn die kein Bock haben, haben die kein Bock. Wenn Mythic einfach keine Planung und Ideen hatten, zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Leute da waren und abgewandert sind, ist nicht die Com schuld. 

Aber das Cheaten ist halt einfach ein Problem, welches da ist. Es war zu den aktiven Zeiten sehr verbreiten. Burg Mauern überspringen, Tore sofort einschlagen, Sich in Mauern verstecken, Mehrer Skills zu gleich nutzen und andere Dinge. Aber so richtig weg, sind von diesen Dingen wohl kaum welche.
Es ist keine einfache Mechanik, sondern eher eine alte. Es ist so, als hätten sie die DAoC Mechaniken übernommen und leicht angepasst. Als hätten sie alte Kampfsysteme genommen, die eben Lag Abhängig sind. Aber man weiß doch, dass es so ist. Ich meine mit Lags muss man doch rechnen, also brauch man etwas dagegen. Wenn es ausgenutzt wird, ist es Bugusing. Wenn man gewisse GM Skills, die ja bei einigen MMOs verbreitet sind, nich gut genutzt schützt und auf solche "Skills" Jemand zugriff hat, dann ist es doch nicht ok.
Ich staune immernoch was bei WAR möglich war und vielleicht noch an Hacks ist. Aber wenn man ein Loot verloren hat weil der Instanz Boss in der Erde weg war. "Sorry kann ich nicht machen?", gab es ab und zu ja mal zu lesen.

Bei WAR ist halt wirklich spürbar, die Entwicklungsfehler und in meinen Augen liegt es in der Mechanik. Da dort eben wirklich wenig eingegriffen wird. Auch die AP Reg Mechanik ist für mich einfach undurchdacht. Daher denk ich, dass viele der Hacks eben dadurch schwer zu erlegen sind. Weil man Mechanik Verändern müsste, die nicht einfach so verändert werden kann. Halt das Komplette Kampfsystem, REg Mechanik und Schadens Mechanik. Die Komplette Bewegung und Positions Abfrage usw.

Aber WOW mit WAR vergleichen passt hier echt nicht rein. Dazu sind die Talentbäume nicht vergleichbar mit den von WOW. WAR hat da schon paar Änderungen. Aber es gibt Punkte die sehr gut übereinstimmen. Dazu gibt es auch Dinge, die bei WOW ja nicht schlecht sind. Gerade Token und Markensystem ist von der Idee super. Weil man so einfach Leute belohnt, die kein Dropp und Lootglück haben. Postystem? Was will man da bitte ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es funzt und reicht =)
Aber es ist denk ich net der passende Thread. Verseucht ist WAR nicht von Hacks, aber enorm anfällig.


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2010)

Telunter schrieb:


> psst sag das büdde keinen
> 
> 
> ne scherz bei seite ich würde gerne wissen wieso ihr dadrauf kommt



Naja ganz einfach ich weiß nicht ob es nicht irgendwo vorher schon mal steht aber folgende Situation.
Ich hab vorher ca ne Stunde lang Aion und Warhammer gleichzeitig gespielt hab in War szs gemacht keine lags auch in Aion keinerlei Lags oder sonstiges.
Kurz bevor Gdg bei uns startet log ich mich aus Aion aus, flieg mit meinem Schami in die Ldt.
Ein paar aus meiner Gruppe sind schon da meinen Achtung da springt dein Hj rum der extreme Lags verursacht und einen mehr oder weniger One hittet ich denk mir nichts bei und reite los.
Reite weiter seh den Besagten Hj ca 300 Fuß von mir entfernt stehen und versuche schnell weg zu reiten. Auf einmal fängt es bei mir so derb an zu laggen das ich fast ne Diashow hab der besagte Hj erscheint auf einmal hinter mir und Burstet mich extrem schnell weg ich las frei lande im Lager lags sind weg.
Mein Schami war zwar sehr low von da her kein Wunder das der besagte Hj mich sehr schnell aus den Latschen haut aber das ganze hatte ich auch schon mit meinem Main wo sich der "besagte Hj" durch das Sz durchschnetzelt egal ob da eine komplette rr 80 grp anwesend ist oder nicht. 
Und das der besagte Hj scheinbar sämtliche Hacks, Exploits, Makros usw. benutzt ham mir schon viele bestätigt bzw gemeint das sie ähnlich mysteriöse vorfälle gehabt ham.
So jetzt kann mir der besagte Hj ja mal erklären wie so etwas sein kann.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> "People are fucktards you see. While there were legitimate complaints, WotLK gave these players an easy way out. The only thing the players needed to do was justify their actions with something besides "hurr, it's WoW". What initially didn't begin as hate per se, quickly devolved into it. People being the fucktard sheep that they are felt the need to explain their actions so they didn't appear to be as sheepish. One person gives their statement as to why they were leaving, and the next one needed to have a different reason so they're not leaving for the same reason. This wildfire of justified excuses went rampant for weeks as servers began to crumble into the wastelands we knew shortly thereafter. "
> 
> http://grimnir.mmofa...e-mmo-community
> 
> Für die ganzen Ex WARler...



Langweilig. Jemand der in jedem 3. Satz "fucktards" sagen muss ist es nicht wert gelesen zu werden (und mehr als die kurze Quote werde ich auch nicht lesen). Ganz abgesehen davon, dass WOTLK vlt. in den ersten paar (und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt nur 2) Monaten von WAR eine Rolle gespielt hat, aber jetzt sind 2 Jahre ins Land gezogen und WAR ist einfach nicht "gut genug" für mehr Spieler oder um diese ganzen "WOTLK" - "easy way out"-ler zurückzuholen die sich wohl mittlerweile schon 5x an WOTLK satt gespielt haben.

Was will der Typ sagen:

Behauptet er jetzt, dass WAR wegen WOTLK so viele Spieler verlor? > Dann gibt er einfach zu, dass WOTLK diesen ganzen Spielern* besser gefiel* als WAR.
Behauptet er jetzt, dass "this wildfire of justified excuses" der Grund für den Exodus war? > Lächerlich in höchstem Maße, da man ja zuerst leaven muss und erst dann "justified excuses" erfinden kann.

Selten so einen realitätsfernen und inhaltsfreien Schmarrn gelesen der keine wirkliche Aussage enthält außer natürlich die geniale Feststellung, dass die 500,000 leute die WAR wohl in den ersten paar Monaten den Rücken gekehrt haben definitiv "fucktards" sind.



Phash schrieb:


> dann kannste auch WoW mit Fifa vergleichen... komische Argumentation, lassen wir das



Natürlich* kann* man. Zwar nur in bestimmten Punkten, aber dass die Unterschiede zwsichen WoW und Fifa sehr viel deutlicher sind sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Es gibt nicht umsonst Genres und Spiele werden nicht einfach so ohne jeglichen Grund oder ohne jegliche Gemeinsamkeiten zum selben Genre gerechnet.

Dieser ganze Relativismus nervt so langsam (wo jeder herummrennt und behauptet "ABER FÜR MICH ist WoW ähnlicher mit FiFA als mit WAR), obwohl man eigentlich schon lange festgestellt hat, dass es zwar ein netter Gedanke ist, aber für die Praxis nicht taugt. In der Praxis ist es nunmal so, dass WoW und WAR sich viel ähnlicher sind als WoW und Fifa. Daher kann man sie "besser" vergleichen. Das schließt meine Argumentation mit ein.

Du versuchst wieder die "was nicht identisch ist, kann man nicht vergleichen" - Keule zu schwingen und das ist komplett sinnbefreit. Wo kein Unterschied, da kein Vergleich und je größer die Unterschiede, desto schwieriger und weniger nachvollziehbar wird ein Vergleich. WoW und WAR sind sich was Computerspiele anbelangt sogar sehr ähnlich.

Prototypical Theory - das ist etwas womit man in der Praxis auch was anfangen kann.



> Was wäre denn next-gen? Wie müsste das aussehen?



Es müsste sich drastischer unterscheiden und zumindest ein paar Features (oder ein sehr gewichtiges) bringen, das nicht bereits in laufenden MMOs vorhanden ist. Ein MMO, das völlig auf Bewegungssteuerung setzt wäre zum Beispiel "next Gen". Anstatt mit Mouseklick oder mit "A" für Autoattack muss man das Schwert tatsächlich schwingen (Achtung das ist nur ein Beispiel, ob so ein Konzept erfolgreich wäre ist eine andere Frage).

Es wird zunehmend schwieriger, da man eben sehr sehr viele Dinge (Videos, Vertonung, Kombosystem beim Kampf, Auktionshäuser, Post, Politiksystem, Fraktionssysteme, Spielergemachte Quests, usw.) bereits in den verschiedensten MMOs da draußen hat.

Tera wird jedenfalls kein "next-gen" und SWTOR wohl auch nicht.

PS: Mir ist noch folgendes wichtig. Ein MMO muss nicht next-gen sein um erfolgreich zu werden, das muss auch sonst kein Spiel (bestes Beispiel Starcraft 2, das geradezu null next-gen ist). Nur nervt es mich, wenn dann dauernd herumposaunt wird "next gen" - "nie dagewesenes Spielerlebnis" - "neuartige Verbindung von PVP und PVE" usw. usw. Das letzte in diese Richtung war Aion und außer, dass man sich in der Luft klopfen kann (was den Leuten "so gut" gefallen hat, dass man jetzt einen "ground only" Abyss einführt) war alles 0815 MMO Kost. Grinden, Quests, Open-PVP - ja sogar die Rift Quests (einfach Quests in Feindesland). Sowas gab es schon zu Everquest Zeiten.


----------



## Pymonte (24. September 2010)

"Was will der Typ sagen:

Behauptet er jetzt, dass WAR wegen WOTLK so viele Spieler verlor?"

Nö. Einfach nochmal lesen.


----------



## Sethek (24. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hab bisher noch keinen Bot und keinen Hacker getroffen, wobei ein paar Leute Lagwolken vor sich herschieben (aber das geht auch ohne Hacks).
> Bevor hier wieder so getan wird: Nein, WAR ist nicht Hack-verseucht oder voller Cheater. Auch in WAR ist das eher die Ausnahme, vermutlich nicht mehr/weniger als in WoW und jedem anderen Game.
> 
> Nur die Goldspammer sind penetrant, wird zum Glück mit P1.4 vereinfacht, das ignorieren und bannen dieser Leute.



Goldpsammer? Gibts die noch?
Was das cheaten angeht: Es gibt genügend, die es tun. Das bedeutet nicht, dass hinter jedem Baum ein Cheater die Messer wetzt, aber man trifft doch immer wieder welche.

Ja, die Ruckelwolke ist kein gottgewollter lag, sondern kann manuell ausgelöst werden. Ist ja auch quatsch, warum sollte der lag eines anderen MEINE Latenz beeinflussen? 

Ja, es IST möglich, den GCD zu überlisten (der wohl häufigste Beschiss, heute erst wieder im Kampflog erspäht, 3 sundering chops am Stück).

Ja, es gibt Leute, die sich durch die Gegend porten.

Gibts aber wie gesagt auch beim Marktführer, nur fällts da nicht so auf, weil Pevaupe den allermeisten recht weit am Arsch vorbeigeht.

Dass es bei WAR gewissermassen indiziert wird (ergo sofort aus dem Forum verschwindet) ist allerdings merkwürdig, zumal gewisse tools nach sehr sehr langer Zeit immer noch astrein funktionieren, also kanns eigentlich nicht dran liegen, dass man Leute nicht vorwarnen will, die man grade observiert.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> "Was will der Typ sagen:
> 
> Behauptet er jetzt, dass WAR wegen WOTLK so viele Spieler verlor?"
> 
> Nö. Einfach nochmal lesen.



Wie gesagt, kein Gehalt und vor allem komplett frei erfunden was der da von sich gibt. Er beschimpft "die Leute" und behauptet, dass WAR nur ein paar Probleme hatte und der Großteil einfach nur "Ausreden waren um WAR verlassen zu können und wieder WoW zu spielen".

Nach wie vor lächerlich, besonders diese zweite Idee.


----------



## Pymonte (24. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kein Gehalt und vor allem komplett frei erfunden was der da von sich gibt. Er beschimpft "die Leute" und behauptet, dass WAR nur ein paar Probleme hatte und der Großteil einfach nur "Ausreden waren um WAR verlassen zu können und wieder WoW zu spielen".
> 
> Nach wie vor lächerlich, besonders diese zweite Idee.



Und auch hier. Nein, nochmal lesen.

Das steht da mit keiner Silbe. Da steht, dass WAR Probleme hat und auch nie wieder groß sein wird. Da steht aber auch, dass viele Leute halt gegangen sind, weil gehen eben einfacher war als bleiben. Aber anstatt zu sagen: ich wollt halt wieder zu wow, wo man ja seinen Fehler eingestehen muss, suchen die Leute halt zwanghaft, selbst 2 Jahre nach Release Fehler bei WAR, um sich abzukapseln. Da wird halt jeder kleine (teilweise nicht mehr existenzte Bug) bis zum Exzess ausgeschlachtet.

Das bezog sich btw nciht auf dich, zumindest nicht, als ich es verlinkt habe. Ich wollt halt einfach mal etwas Social Networking betreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja heutzutage so in. Und fand den Artikel passend zum Thema. Nämlich die Suche nach den vielen bösen Fehlern von WAR. 


PS:
Es ist btw köstlich, das sich Lari wieder mit seinem halbgaren Kommentaren meldet. Jaja, sollen sie halt X Leute bannen, auch wenns nix bringt. Verschwendet ja nur Zeit und Ressourcen sowas unsinniges zu tun und von der Mehrheit der User wirds ja dennoch nicht wahrgenommen. Aber gut, du hälst die Todesstrafe vermutlich auch für eine sinnvolle Abschreckung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PPS: So nun wieder viel Spaß und zerfetzt euch schön gegenseitig. Ich bin wieder auf waaagh.de


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und auch hier. Nein, nochmal lesen.
> 
> Das steht da mit keiner Silbe. Da steht, dass WAR Probleme hat und auch nie wieder groß sein wird. Da steht aber auch, dass viele Leute halt gegangen sind, weil gehen eben einfacher war als bleiben. Aber anstatt zu sagen: ich wollt halt wieder zu wow, wo man ja seinen Fehler eingestehen muss, suchen die Leute halt zwanghaft, selbst 2 Jahre nach Release Fehler bei WAR, um sich abzukapseln. Da wird halt jeder kleine (teilweise nicht mehr existenzte Bug) bis zum Exzess ausgeschlachtet.
> 
> ...



Hmm, so steht das aber da in Englischer Sprache. Da steht definitiv, dass "die Leute" - "fucktards" (was eine ziemlich wüste Beleidigung ist) sind und dass es zwar ein paar Probleme gab (while there were legitimate complaints), aber der Rest (WOTLK gave these people an easy way out) nur ein "wildfire of justified excuses".

Ich mein ich finde es ja gut, dass du hier einen Beitrag verlinkst aus einem anderen Forum, aber was auch immer du darin siehst (zumindest in dem Teil den du verlinkt hast) ist nicht das, was dort in Englischer Sprache geschrieben steht. Was ich vorhin geschrieben hatte



> Er beschimpft "die Leute" und behauptet, dass WAR nur ein paar Probleme hatte und der Großteil einfach nur "Ausreden waren um WAR verlassen zu können und wieder WoW zu spielen".



steht da ganz definitiv. Ansonsten Wörterbuch bemühen oder so.

Und nach wie vor ist es (auch so wie du es "ableitest") einfach nur lächerlich. Niemand sucht zwanghaft irgendwelche Fehler. Zum Einen hat WAR viele Fehler und zum Anderen spielen es genau die Leute denen es gefällt und jene denen es nicht gefällt lassen es sein (weil ihnen ewtas anderes besser gefällt oder was auch immer). Kein einziger Spieler redet sich und anderen nicht existente Fehler ein um danach "guten Gewissens" zu einem anderen Spiel zu wechseln. Ich denke der Verfasser des englischen Beitrags versteht nicht, dass zum Beispiel "WAR gefällt mir nich weil es nicht 100 verschiedene Haustiere gibt wie in WoW" ein völlig legitimer "complaint" ist. Das hat nichts mit "fucktards" zu tun und nichts mit "justified excuses" sondern das sind einfach verschiedene Erwartungen und Wünsche was man in einem MMO gerne hätte.

Muss WAR deshalb 100 Haustiere anbieten? Natürlich nicht.
Wird WAR jene Spielerschaft verlieren, die Wert auf 100 Haustiere legt? Natürlich.

Ergo hat WAR genau jene Spieler jetzt, für die es eben "genug bietet". Für den Rest bietet es einfach zu wenig.

Falls du meinst, dass WAR nach wie vor für die Situation zu Release von vielen Leuten verurteilt wird (obwohl manche dieser Urteile nicht mehr aktuell sind), dann gebe ich dir definitiv Recht. Doch das ist nicht, was in dieser englischen Quote steht und das ist auch ein völlig normales menschliches Verhalten in allen Lebensbereichen. Verlorenes Vertrauen gewinnt man unter Umständen nie wieder zurück und das werden sich hoffentlich die Spieleentwickler (und die Druck-Auf-Release Publisher) bei WAR oder Age of Conan o.ä. mittlerweile hinter die Ohren geschrieben haben. Lustigerweise scheint bei MMOs das "Nachtragen" schlimmer zu sein als bei Single Player spielen. Da kommt dann nämlich ein komplett neuer Titel und auch wenn es derselbe "Buglisher" oder Entwickler ist, ist der Konsument meist bereit sich gleich nochmal übers Ohr hauen zu lassen mit irgendeiner Vollpreis-Beta.

Doch auch hier ist es jedermanns gutes Recht, wenn er sich verarscht fühlte (zum Release von WAR oder zum Release von AoC) dem Spiel niemals wieder eine zweite Chance zu geben und man kann ihm leider auch nicht verbieten von seiner schlimmen Erfahrung bei Release jedem zu erzählen. Der Spielbetreiber kann nur hoffen, dass genug Leute sich über den Zeitpunkt der Kritik informieren und / oder sich selbst ein Bild machen mit der Free Trial. Verbockt hat man es aber leider ganz allein selbst und sich somit in diese Situation gebracht.

Edit: Es bleibt nur noch anzumerken, dass die ganzen Probleme die WAR zum Release und in den ersten paar Monaten hatte nichts mit WOTLK zu tun haben. Den Bockmist hat EA Mythic ganz alleine verzapft.


----------



## Pymonte (25. September 2010)

" WAR sold a lot of boxes at launch, and for a lot of people Wrath of the Lich King sucked them right away from WAR. Was the game really as bad as stated? Obvious fanboyism aside, I think not.

People are fucktards you see. While there were legitimate complaints, WotLK gave these players an easy way out. The only thing the players needed to do was justify their actions with something besides "hurr, it's WoW". What initially didn't begin as hate per se, quickly devolved into it. People being the fucktard sheep that they are felt the need to explain their actions so they didn't appear to be as sheepish. One person gives their statement as to why they were leaving, and the next one needed to have a different reason so they're not leaving for the same reason."

frei Übersetzt steht da:

WAR hat viele Boxen beim Start verkauft, aber WotLK hat viele Spieler von WAR weggezogen. War das Spiel wirklich so schlecht, als es startete?
Offensichtliches Fanboytum mal beiseite, ich denke, nein.

Menschen sind *Beleidigung hier einfügen* wie man sehen kann. Weil es sehr wohl legitime Beschwerden gab, war WotLK für viele Spieler der einfache Notausstieg. Das Einzige, was die Spieler danach noch machen mussten, war ihre Aktion zu rechtfertigen, ohne dabei *Hurr, aber es ist WoW* als Argument zu benutzen. Dieser Prozess begann nicht per se als Hass gegen WAR, entwickelte sich jedoch schnell in diese Richtung. Leute sind wie *Beleidigung ihrer Wahl* Schafe, welche das Bedürfnis haben, ihre Aktionen zu erläutern, damit sie eben gerade nicht wie ein Schaf der Herde folgen [sondern etwas besonderes sind; Anm. v. mir]. Eine Person gibt ihren Grund für das Verlassen von WAR an und die nächste Person sucht einen neuen Grund, damit sie nicht aus dem gleichen Grund geht, wie alle anderen auch.

Da steht auch heute noch nichts von wegen "Ausreden waren um WAR verlassen zu können und wieder WoW zu spielen".

Da steht: WAR hatte definitiv Probleme. Und WoW hat sie dadurch abwerben können. ABER dieser WAR ist scheiße (sog. Shitstorm oder Trashtalking)-Reigen hat dabei begonnen, weil sich die Leute reingesteigert haben. Das Phänomen hat sich dann verselbstständigt. Hinzu kommt eben noch die Abkapselung etc pp.

Auch beschimpft er in dem Sinne keine Leute. Das ist so, wie wenn ich sage: Menschen sind scheiße. Da meine ich keine bestimmte Personengruppe, sondern das ist ein Attribut, welches ich der Gesamtheit der Leute zuschreibe. Er schreibt ja nicht, dass WoWler scheiße sind.

Und doch Oldboy, fast jeder Mensch sucht unterbewusst & zwanghaft ausreden für alles mögliche. Nicht nur Fehlentscheidungen. Wir schönen unsere Wahrnehmung permanent (bzw unser Gehirn macht das, wir haben da nur selten aktiv Einfluss).

Wenn ein neues PC Spiel kommt, findet bei mir immer ein kleiner Kampf statt: Kaufen gegen nicht kaufen. Nicht kaufen gewinnt nur, wenn ich mir permanent die schlechten Seiten des Produkts vorhalte. Dabei steigert man sich rein. Irgendwann driftet das ganze vielleicht in Egalität ab, aber bis dahin muss man sich quasi selbst überzeugen. So war das auch bei mir und WoW und so ist es auch bei jedem Spieler, der von WAR weg ist.
Dem einen fällt das natürlich leichter, da er echte Gründe hat (z.B. ein Hardcore PvEler, der sich in WAR langweilt), bzw diese für ihn triftger sind. Der Andere ist sich vielleicht gar nicht so bewusst, warum er WAR nicht mag, aber er braucht auch Gründe dafür oder dagegen. Da ist es natürlich leicht, wenn sich alle über Fehler beschweren usw, da mit aufzuspringen.

Wären alle Anklagen an WAR gerechtfertigt, so wäre von diesen Leuten kein einziger zurückgekommen. Aber es kommen ja Leute wieder, denn sie erkennen, dass es so schlimm eigentlich doch nicht war.

Aber über soziale Desintegration muss ich dir ja nichts erzählen, bist ja schließlich Experte auf dem Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (26. September 2010)

Ich bin nicht zu WotLK abgewandert, wie passe denn ich, und ander Leute wie meine Wenigkeit, in diese Theorie das wir WAR nur schlecht fanden, weil wir lieber WoW zocken wollten?


----------



## Pymonte (26. September 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht zu WotLK abgewandert, wie passe denn ich, und ander Leute wie meine Wenigkeit, in diese Theorie das wir WAR nur schlecht fanden, weil wir lieber WoW zocken wollten?



du bist auch nicht kurz nach dem Release von einem der beiden Spiele gegangen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hey, schlechtreden kannst du allemal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (26. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> du bist auch nicht kurz nach dem Release von einem der beiden Spiele gegangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Erwischt! Natürlich gallopiere ich durch alle Foren und poste haltlose Flames gegen das Spiel im Sekundentakt.

Ich brösel dir das aber gerne mal auf, WAr hatte speziell die ersten drei Monate mit harten Problemen zu kämpfen, als da wären:

1. Erwartungshaltung: Mythic/EA haben einen Megahype um das Spiel gemacht und das Blaue vom Himmel herunter gelog...versprochen. So das viele Leute, als sie das Spiel installierten erstmal enttäuscht waren.

2. Performance. Oh mein Gott, die Performance.... WAR hatte das große Problem, dass es auf vielen Hardwarezusammenstellungen einfach nicht lief, obwohl sie die Vorrausetzungen laut Angaben locker erfüllten. In einem RL-Bekanntenkreis wars ungefähr 50/50, wer das Spiel spielen konnte oder absolute Dia-Show hatte. Und nein, die waren nicht alle zu doof, ihren Rechner zu warten. Der Hammer aber: Irgendein Spieler hat mal an einem Nachmittag ein Addon gebastelt das in 90% der Fälle half, indem es die Buffanzeige veränderte. Mythic brauchte, um die gleiche Sache im Spiel zu patchen, über ein halbes Jahr. Das hat WAR mMn die meisten Spieler gekostet, denn nicht jeder durchforstet die Foren nach einer Lösung wenn das Spiel nicht läuft. Die meisten spielen es halt dann nicht. Aber das sind natürlich alles Fucktards.

Und die Serverperformance...ohje, die Serverperformance... "Ziel ausser Reichweite", kennt das noch jemand? Dafür wurde man von Fernkämpfern noch umgelatzt, nachdem man schon 5 Sekudnen lang um eine Ecke verschwunden war.

3. 1 Millionen Bugs. Das fand ich speziell besonders traurig, machte WAR doch Anfangs einen sehr guten Eindruck, aber je höher man kam, desto Bugversuchter wurde das Spiel, ein deutliches Indinz darauf, dass WAR viel zu früh releast wurde. Stucked in jedem Busch, alle PvE-Bosse und Festungskommandanten und Keeplords verbuggt, manche Klassen lächerlich Balanced das es schon fast laufende Bugs waren und jeder anderen Klasse den Spielspaß nahmen.


In Europa hatten wir dann noch Monatelang Geistserver rumstehen, wo die Leute quasi gefangen waren, wenn sie so doof waren dort einen Char zu erstellen und zu leveln, bis sie merkten dass sie alleine auf dem Server waren


Das sind alles Sachen, über die man vielelicht nachdenken sollte, wenn man eine Analyse zum Spielerverlust Warhammers nach Release anstellen möchte. Oder man nennt alle Leute einfach "Fucktards". Ist natürlich einfacher.


----------



## Makalvian (26. September 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Erwischt! Natürlich gallopiere ich durch alle Foren und poste haltlose Flames gegen das Spiel im Sekundentakt.



Selbst obwohl du es höchst wahrscheinlich Sarkastisch gemeint hast, nehme ich das gerne als eine selbst beobachtete Feststellung war.


----------



## Pymonte (26. September 2010)

Hach Perine, schön, dass du dich in Riege der Leute einreihst, die nicht interpretieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (26. September 2010)

Sehen wir den Fakten doch einfach ins Gesicht, wäre WAR so gut, wie es sich der Schreiber vorstellt und einredet, dann hätte WoW keine Spieler zurück gewinnen *können*.
Aber so war es eben nicht, daher gab es eben die Breitseite negative Berichte von vielen ehemaligen Spielern in allen möglichen Foren zu lesen.

Das hat auch rein gar nichts mit Lieben oder Hassen zu tun. Man spielt ein Spiel so lange es einem Spaß macht und damit hat es sich. Das man seine Erfahrungen an andere in Foren weiter gibt ist da ebenso natürlich und vollkommen normal und sollte wohl in der heutigen Zeit niemanden überraschen.

Interessiert mich ein neues Spiel, schau ich mir zuerst eine Trial sehr genau an.
Sagt es mir zu, spiele ich es eben, so lange es mir gefällt.
Sagt es mir nicht zu, fliegt es ganz einfach wieder von der Festplatte runter.

In der Art dürften auch die meisten anderen Spieler vorgehen, da brauch es auch keine "Ausreden".
Wozu auch?
Man schuldet niemanden Rechenschaft im Bezug auf irgendein *Spiel* und ob man es weiter spielt oder nicht.

Daher werfe ich auch mal die Frage in den Raum, wieso soll ich eigentlich weiter für ein Spiel zahlen, das mir im momentanen Zustand nicht gefällt und das ich mir mehrfach immer mal wieder genauer angeschaut habe?
Nur wegen irgendwelcher Versprechen von den Entwicklern und das sie an irgendwas ganz tollem arbeiten, das aber noch nicht sagen dürfen aber es was ganz besonderes wird... an dem Punkt hat der Weihnachtsmann angerufen und meinte ich solle mal eben mit zu einer Konferenz mit dem Osterhasen und dem Christkind kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts für ungut, aber die Schuld für den momentanen Zustand von WAR tragen die Entwickler und der Publisher ganz alleine.
Wie es von diesem Punkt aus weiter geht, das liegt auch wieder rum bei denen und das muss sich in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten dann eben noch zeigen.


----------



## C0ntra (26. September 2010)

Was ist denn mit denen, die von WoW gelangweilt waren und auf den WAR Zug aufsprangen, die mit einem Bein aber noch bei WoW waren und bei Erscheinen des Addons wieder zurückgekehrt sind? 
Die Mängel beim Release waren ein Grund für den anschließenden Schwund, ein Großteil der Spieler aber wird ihre über Jahre hochgespielten Chars in diversen anderen Spielen nicht einfach aufgegeben und WAR nur als Lückenfüller benutzt haben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (27. September 2010)

Jap ich find auch das WAR, für einige als Lückenfüller zählt. Das Problem und so ging es mir eben auch, ich fühltem ich nicht anders als bei WOW. Weswegen einige eben dann doch zurück sind, weil ihre Leute bei WOW sind und ihre Gilden oder sie einfach hohe Chars haben oder andere wieder zu WOW zurück gegangen sind.
WAR hat einen Fehler gemacht, sie haben sich zu sehr an diese WOW Grundprobleme gehalten und damit waren sie einfach vergleichbar. Das man WOW und WAR vergleicht ist klar. Es ist im selben Genre und die Leute vergleichen nun einmal, daran kann man nichts ändern und niemand kann es jemand verbeiten oder ihn beleidigen, weil er genau dass macht. Was soll man sonst machen, WAR mit nichts vergleichen? Selbst wenn man WAR mit DAoC vergleicht, find ich schneidet DAoC besser ab. Dort gilt der Schutz alte Konzepte, alte Zeiten und altes Spiel. Also Dinge die man nun nach 6 Jahren nicht mehr ändert oder wie lang es schon DAoC gibt.

Es steht am Ende nur drin, dass WOW eine ausrede ist und man eben WOW nicht nehmen wollte. Weils ja dann wieder heißen könnte WOWkiddy. Sondern das man WAR dafür als ausrede nimmt? Halt moment auf sowas kann man nicht kommen. Das ist doch weit hergeholt. Hier werden alle und jeder als Argumentelos beschimpft, wenn er was gegen WAR sagt und jemand der jetzt WAR in Schutz nimmt, wird sofort als. Mensch der versteht die Leute?
WAR soll eine Ausrede sein, warum einige mit WOW wieder angefangen haben, bei anderen MMOs hängen geblieben sind? WAR hatte noch Glück, dass es wenig MMO Konkurenz gab und WOW auch. Das ändert sich aber. Alleine Star Wars, kann gut Leute ziehe, GW2 hat potenzial und ne Alpha gezeigt, die sogar funktioniert. WAR will dieses Jahr die Addons bringen und sagt nicht gerade viel dazu =). Es gibt auch noch andere Ankündige, selbst CCP hat ein neues MMO in der mache und mit Eve Online haben sie ja bewiesen, dass sie schon was leisten können.

Daher das bei WAR leute fehlen und die WAR schlecht fanden, ist keine ausrede von Leuten die mit WOW anfangen wollen.e Sondern hat Mythic sich selbst zu zuschreiben, hat mit noch lauter anderen fakten zu tun. Das ist ein Fanboy, der eben nichts weiter macht, als die Schuld nicht bei einem Spiel zu sehen, was eben viele entäuscht hat. Age of Conan hat es genau so gemacht. Hat auch Leute stark enttäuscht. Doch haben sie auch für ihre Änderungen teilweise gute Kritiken bekommen und ich denke, hätten sie damals einfach gesagt. "Das haben wir" und "Das haben wir aus Zeitgründen noch nicht", wäre es nie so abgestürzt. WAR hätte von den Fehlern lernen können, die man vor Veröffentlichung gemacht hat. Hat es nicht und dannach haben sie es nicht wirklich besser gemacht. Dann gibt es noch genug andere MMOs, neben WOW, die von WAR abziehen. Gerae die PVP Fraktion, bleibt wohl nicht bei WAR. Nur gibt es für sie, auch weniger Optionen. 

Bei WAR kam einiges zusammen und wenn nur WOW der Grund wäre, wären nach Lichking die Leute zurück gekommen zu WAR und zwar einige. Das man es vorher rausbrachte, war nur in einem Punkt ein Fehler. Die Eindrücke bei der Veröffentlichung. Hätte man sich noch 4 Monate Zeit gelassen oder 5. Dann hätte man nach Wotlk raus kommen können, hätte mehr Fehler ausgebaut und hätte die Leute locken können, die kein Bock mehr mit Wotlk haben oder davon nicht so begeistert waren, wie sie dachten.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (27. September 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Jap ich find auch das WAR, für einige als Lückenfüller zählt. Das Problem und so ging es mir eben auch, ich fühltem ich nicht anders als bei WOW. ....



Wenn das dein Fazit aus WAR spielen ist, dann bist du wirklich im falschen Spiel.

Wo hat WoW das RvR Feeling ? Wo ?
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Brachland Gezerge ohne Sinn oder den Arena Prügeleien.

Und wir sind weit vom Thread-Thema abgekommen, also schliessen wir den Thread am besten mit dem Fazit:
1) ja, in WAR gibt es Hacks wie in jedem anderen Spiel
2) da die Hacks im RvR gegen die lebenden Gegenspieler eingesetzt und nicht gegen NPCs eingesetzt werden, besteht die hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit die Hacks auch mit zuerleben.
3) MythicBioware sagt selber, das sie aktiv gegen Hacks vorgehen. Aber hier schlägt das Hase / Igel Problem zu, die Hacker können meist schneller reagieren

Und ganz ehrlich in den langen RvR Stunden am Wochenende auf Badlands ist mir einiges aufgefallen, aber keine Hacks. Nur ein zeitweise überlasteter Badlands Server. *snicker*

Gruss aus dem Norden und eine schöne neue Woche.


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> " WAR sold a lot of boxes at launch, and for a lot of people Wrath of the Lich King sucked them right away from WAR. Was the game really as bad as stated? Obvious fanboyism aside, I think not.
> 
> People are fucktards you see. While there were legitimate complaints, WotLK gave these players an easy way out. The only thing the players needed to do was justify their actions with something besides "hurr, it's WoW". What initially didn't begin as hate per se, quickly devolved into it. People being the fucktard sheep that they are felt the need to explain their actions so they didn't appear to be as sheepish. One person gives their statement as to why they were leaving, and the next one needed to have a different reason so they're not leaving for the same reason."
> 
> ...


Hier hake ich mal ein, da (unterstrichen) völlig falsch übersetzt ist ("while" mit weil zu übersetzen ist ziemlich... naja). Das heißt nämlich vom Englischen her: *Während es sehr wohl legitime Beschwerden gab, war WOTLK ein leichter Ausweg für viele Spieler*. Der kausale Zusammenhang den du hier setzt ist frei erfunden und man merkt gleich, dass es mit deinem Englisch nicht weit her ist sorry. Das macht schonmal den ersten großen Unterschied, denn der TE unterstellt hier im Unterschied zu deiner Interpretation, dass eben nur ein Teil der "complaints" legitim war und der Rest der "complaints" waren in der Folge (das erklärt er später) frei erfundene Ausreden um zu WOTLK ohne schlechtes Gewissen zurückkehren zu können.



> Da steht auch heute noch nichts von wegen "Ausreden waren um WAR verlassen zu können und wieder WoW zu spielen".



Erm fast möchte man meinen "bist du blind"? Natürlich steht das da. 1. "WotLK gave these players an easy way out" und 2. "One person gives their statement as to why they were leaving, and the next one needed to have a different reason so they're not leaving for the same reason". Plus natürlich die "wildfire of blabla" die du hier plötzlich nicht mehr zitierst.

Da steht schwarz auf weiß, dass die Leute Ausreden erfinden um WAR zu verlassen und zu WOTLK zurückzukehren die über die "echten Probleme" hinausgehen. 



> Da steht: WAR hatte definitiv Probleme. Und WoW hat sie dadurch abwerben können. ABER dieser WAR ist scheiße (sog. Shitstorm oder Trashtalking)-Reigen hat dabei begonnen, weil sich die Leute reingesteigert haben. Das Phänomen hat sich dann verselbstständigt. Hinzu kommt eben noch die Abkapselung etc pp.



Das steht da nicht. Das ist DEINE Interpretation. Da steht, dass ein Teil echte Probleme waren und ein anderer Teil erfundene Probleme waren von Leuten die (aus nicht genannten Gründen - darauf geht der TE nämlich lustigerweise nicht ein) zu WOTLK zurückkehrten.



> Auch beschimpft er in dem Sinne keine Leute. Das ist so, wie wenn ich sage: Menschen sind scheiße. Da meine ich keine bestimmte Personengruppe, sondern das ist ein Attribut, welches ich der Gesamtheit der Leute zuschreibe. Er schreibt ja nicht, dass WoWler scheiße sind.



Wenn du sagst Menschen sind "scheiße" ist das genauso eine Beschimpfung und ein Zeichen dafür, dass du dich nicht gerade gebildet ausdrückst. Das ändert überhaupt nichts daran, dass er - wollte er ernst genommen werden - ein anderes Wort hätte benutzen können. Zudem bleibt bei so einer Trennung von Personengruppen die im Text unweigerlich stattfindet (solche die WAR verlassen und solche die bleiben) immer ein fader Beigeschmack wenn man mit solch beleidigenden Ausdrücken um sich wirft. Wenn alle Menschen sowieso "fucktards" sind, wieso ist es dann in seinem Text nur relevant um das Verhalten der Gruppe die wegging zu erklären?

Nach deiner Logik sind alle die bleiben und sich alles "schönreden" genau dieselben "fucktards", die genau dieselben "Ausreden um zu bleiben" erfinden bzw. alle möglichen Probleme "aktiv unter den Tisch kehren", weil sie das Gefühl haben sie müssen sich rechtfertigen warum sie das Spiel nicht verlassen.

Insgesamt möchte ich mich davon distanzieren die Menschen insgesamt als scheiße oder "fucktards" zu betiteln. 



> Und doch Oldboy, fast jeder Mensch sucht unterbewusst & zwanghaft ausreden für alles mögliche. Nicht nur Fehlentscheidungen. Wir schönen unsere Wahrnehmung permanent (bzw unser Gehirn macht das, wir haben da nur selten aktiv Einfluss).



Jaja, die Rechtfertigung kommt jetzt wieder durch dein Laienwissen in Bezug auf die menschliche Psyche usw. Das ist alles richtig, aber das ändert nichts an den Fakten. Du kannst auch sagen, dass eigentlich WAR das bessere Spiel ist als WOTLK, aber die Wahrnehmung dieser Wechsler wird von dem bunten Blizzard-Comic-Erfolgs-Raidcrap derartig manipuliert, dass sie alle (gegen deren eigentlich echten Willen) lieber WOTLK mochten. Einfach nur lächerlich.



> Wenn ein neues PC Spiel kommt, findet bei mir immer ein kleiner Kampf statt: Kaufen gegen nicht kaufen. Nicht kaufen gewinnt nur, wenn ich mir permanent die schlechten Seiten des Produkts vorhalte. Dabei steigert man sich rein. Irgendwann driftet das ganze vielleicht in Egalität ab, aber bis dahin muss man sich quasi selbst überzeugen. So war das auch bei mir und WoW und so ist es auch bei jedem Spieler, der von WAR weg ist.
> Dem einen fällt das natürlich leichter, da er echte Gründe hat (z.B. ein Hardcore PvEler, der sich in WAR langweilt), bzw diese für ihn triftger sind. Der Andere ist sich vielleicht gar nicht so bewusst, warum er WAR nicht mag, aber er braucht auch Gründe dafür oder dagegen. Da ist es natürlich leicht, wenn sich alle über Fehler beschweren usw, da mit aufzuspringen.
> 
> Wären alle Anklagen an WAR gerechtfertigt, so wäre von diesen Leuten kein einziger zurückgekommen. Aber es kommen ja Leute wieder, denn sie erkennen, dass es so schlimm eigentlich doch nicht war.



Genau das was du beschreibst war aber nicht der Fall. WAR wurde von sehr vielen Leuten gekauft, die Stimmung war extrem positiv, das Marketing sehr gut usw. Nur das Spiel war einfach schlecht und sobald die Leute es selbst gesehen haben ist die Stimmung natürlich auch gekippt. Das hat nichts mit WOTLk, irgendwelchen Ausreden, Lückenfüller-WAR oder sonstwas zu tun. Das Spiel war einfach grottig in den ersten paar Monaten und hat dafür seine Quittung bekommen. Zudem ist das was du beschreibst immer noch nicht das, was im englischen Text steht. Wenn jemand "mit aufspringt" bei einem real existierenden Fehler ist das vielleicht Gruppenzwang o.ä. aber noch lange keine "Ausrede" oder "erfundenes Problem" um seinen Weggang zu rechtfertigen und das ist es was ich so lächerlich finde. Niemand hat irgendwelche Bugs oder Probleme "erfunden" bei WAR (wozu auch, es gab so viele die wirklich da waren, die konnte man so schon unmöglich alle nennen).

Zum letzten Absatz kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Es sind 2 Jahre vergangen, es hat sich vieles geändert und natürlich sind eingie Anklagen* NICHT MEHR* gültig (was ich nie bestritten haben). Ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese Leute 2 Jahre hatten um sich an WOTLK satt zu spielen und vlt. mit Cataclysm plötzlich wieder weg sind. Das beweißt schlicht gar nichts, es zeigt nichtmal irgendwas, außer, dass der Relativist immer ein einzelnes Beispiel irgendwo findet, das (seiner beschränkten Sichtweise nach) seinen Standpunkt belegt. Dadurch wird nichts wahrer und praxisnaher auch nicht. Die Spielerzahlen/Serverschließungen / Entlassungen sprechen nach wie vor Bände.



> Aber über soziale Desintegration muss ich dir ja nichts erzählen, bist ja schließlich Experte auf dem Gebiet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, eigentlich bin ich gar kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet und das ist hier auch nicht relevant. Falls du (wie immer wenn die Argumente knapp werden) den intellektuellen Flame auspackst und versuchst zu unterstellen, dass ich sozial desintegriert bin und somit "Experte" in der Hoffnung, dass keiner sonst den kleinen "Stich" mitkriegt, dann gratuliere ich dir?



Terlian schrieb:


> Sehen wir den Fakten doch einfach ins Gesicht, wäre WAR so gut, wie es sich der Schreiber vorstellt und einredet, dann hätte WoW keine Spieler zurück gewinnen *können*.
> Aber so war es eben nicht, daher gab es eben die Breitseite negative Berichte von vielen ehemaligen Spielern in allen möglichen Foren zu lesen.
> 
> Das hat auch rein gar nichts mit Lieben oder Hassen zu tun. Man spielt ein Spiel so lange es einem Spaß macht und damit hat es sich. Das man seine Erfahrungen an andere in Foren weiter gibt ist da ebenso natürlich und vollkommen normal und sollte wohl in der heutigen Zeit niemanden überraschen.
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Pymonte (27. September 2010)

hach, ehrlich gesagt ist es mir schon zu dumm, darauf zu antworten. Gz, du hast gewonnen. Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, wenn ein Rhetorikstudent, 2 Englischstudenten + einige meiner Freunde dich auslachen. Das Transcript der letzten 2 Seiten, deine Rechthaberei und dein Wille, immer das letzte Wort zu haben, ist echt erstaunlich. Und ja, das toppt sogar mich. Aber ich hänge mich auch nicht an der Übersetzung eines Wortes auf, um zu beweisen, das ich richtig liege (was am Kontext des selben Satzes sogar nix geändert hat).

Gratulation, ich weiß nicht was es verdient... aber irgendwas bestimmt. Ich weiß schon, warum in diesem Forum 3-4 Beiträge pro Tag sind, davon min 50% von Leuten wie dir und warum es im waaagh.de Forum 20+ Beiträge in einigen Stunden gibt. 

(Anmerkung: Du beweist nix, wenn du nun hier auch noch drauf antwortest. Wobei es dem Text einen köstlichen Abschluss geben würde. Wenn du mir dann noch ein Foto mit deinem verärgertem Gesicht schickst, dann widme ich dir sogar ein Blogeintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Telunter (27. September 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja ganz einfach ich weiß nicht ob es nicht irgendwo vorher schon mal steht aber folgende Situation.
> Ich hab vorher ca ne Stunde lang Aion und Warhammer gleichzeitig gespielt hab in War szs gemacht keine lags auch in Aion keinerlei Lags oder sonstiges.
> Kurz bevor Gdg bei uns startet log ich mich aus Aion aus, flieg mit meinem Schami in die Ldt.
> Ein paar aus meiner Gruppe sind schon da meinen Achtung da springt dein Hj rum der extreme Lags verursacht und einen mehr oder weniger One hittet ich denk mir nichts bei und reite los.
> ...




tja was soll ich sagen ganz einfach ich benutze weder hecks noch magros oder sonst was wenn du willst kannste dich selber von überzeugen kannst dann is ts kommen oder sonst was und biss jetzt schnetzeln mich auch viele weg und bis jetzt hat noch keiner wiklich keiner gesagt das ich cheaten würde 


naja mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!? 

also noch viel spaß wenn du nen ts gespräch haben möchtest schreib mir ne pm 

danke 

mfg. Der Besagte HJ ( auch also Telunter / Telhunter / Telu  bekannt )


----------



## OldboyX (27. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, wenn ein Rhetorikstudent, 2 Englischstudenten + einige meiner Freunde dich auslachen. Das Transcript der letzten 2 Seiten, deine Rechthaberei und dein Wille, immer das letzte Wort zu haben, ist echt erstaunlich. Und ja, das toppt sogar mich. Aber ich hänge mich auch nicht an der Übersetzung eines Wortes auf, um zu beweisen, das ich richtig liege (was am Kontext des selben Satzes sogar nix geändert hat).
> 
> ..



Wenn die armen Englischstudenten wirklich "while" mit "weil" übersetzen würden tun sie mir ehrlich gesagt leid, können wohl mit dem Studium noch nicht weit sein und haben herzlich wenig zu lachen.

Und wenigstens dem Rhetorikstudent sollte klar sein, dass

a) Während es zwar legitime Beschwerden gab, stellte WOTLK für viele Spieler einen einfachen Ausweg dar

und 

b) Weil es legitime Beschwerden gab, stellte Wotlk für viele Spieler einen einfachen Ausweg dar

vom Sinn her eine völlig unterschiedliche Aussage beinhalten, weshalb auch deine darauf folgende Interpretation in die falsche Richtung geht. Der TE sagt im Englischen Text, dass ein Teil (die genaue größe nennt er nicht) eben nicht wegen der legitimen Beschwerden gegangen ist (das sagt der "while" satz aus), sondern einfach so zu WOTLK zurückkehren wollte und daraufhin angefangen hat "Probleme" zu erfinden um diese Rückkehr zu rechtfertigen. Du machst daraus einfach mal ein "Weil es legitime Beschwerden gab, sind die einfach zu WOTLK gegangen" und das ist schlicht nicht was da steht.

Gerade wenn man aus einer anderen Sprache übersetzt sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein und ob ich mich nun an einem Wort oder gar nur einem Beistrich aufhänge ist völlig irrelevant wenn es den für den Sinnerhalt des Textes elementar ist.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (27. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4vf8N6GpdM

Das find ich passt dazu perfekt =)


----------



## Pymonte (27. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn die armen Englischstudenten wirklich "while" mit "weil" übersetzen würden tun sie mir ehrlich gesagt leid, können wohl mit dem Studium noch nicht weit sein und haben herzlich wenig zu lachen.
> 
> Und wenigstens dem Rhetorikstudent sollte klar sein, dass
> 
> ...



Bam, wie eine Motte zum Licht. Danke für diesen glorreichen Abschluss!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miracolax (28. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn die armen Englischstudenten wirklich "while" mit "weil" übersetzen würden tun sie mir ehrlich gesagt leid, können wohl mit dem Studium noch nicht weit sein und haben herzlich wenig zu lachen.



lol, dazu muss man noch nicht mal "studieren", das lernt man doch mittlerweile fast schon in der Kita. Auf irgendeiner Uni zu sein heisst ja noch lange nichts. Und wenn man schon fremdsprachige Texte hier reinhaut und vorgibt den Inhalt verstanden zu haben sollte man zumindest die elementarsten Regeln des Übersetzens beherzigen (sofern man dessen überhaupt mächtig ist). Unabhängig davon würde ich sagen, klassisch und nach allen Regeln der Kunst vorgeführt. Dieser Punkt geht ganz klar an OldboyX!


----------



## DerTingel (28. September 2010)

da muss ich mal die deutsche elite vorführen ihr musterstudenten!!!
übersetzen ist nicht alles, meine freunde...evlt sollte man auch mal gewisse stilmittel in betracht ziehen, die auch ein WAR spieler benutzen kann. ich werfe nur mal das wort hyperbel in den raum...jeder benutzt es, tut sich aber schwer damit sie bei anderen zu erkennen. 
meine kurzinterpretation vom text: 
-er filtert klar die fehler raus, die mythic gemacht hat...
-macht sich über die fähnchen im wind lustig mit verweis auf den klassenprimus (wobei der klassenprimus wohl in 90% aller vergleiche zwischen mmos aufgegriffen wird anstatt 100 andere aufzuzählen), sprich die leute die 1monat WAR gezockt haben und nach 2jahren immer noch in foren die fehler anprangern die bei release im spiel waren (bsp: laggt bei 20spielern aufm bildschirm)...
-zu guter letzt sagt er noch mal wie es ist, und zwar dass WAR eine kleine aber feine fangemeinde hat, leute die das spiel lieben, auch weil es kein ähnliches spiel dieser art gibt. und das hat nichts mit fanboys zu tun, sondern solche spieler gibts in jedem spiel...z.b. periane mit seinem darkfall ( ich finds z.b. total langweilig).


----------



## Rorgak (28. September 2010)

Wer nähere Informationen zum lag erzeugen braucht bzw. zum onehitte wende sich bitte an die Ordnungsgilde Orcana, auf Destro Seite darf gerne bezüglich lag und tot bei UFO nachgefragt werden danke.


Wenn die Leute aus SZ / Stadtinstanzen oder RVR gehen weil wieder besagte Cheater/hacker/buguser aktiv sind braucht man sich die Frage ob es hacks gibt und ob diese eingesetzt werden gar nicht stellen. Lebe damit oder lass es sein.

P.S.: Pyrmonte war schon immer ein Verfechter von War mit Scheuklappen damit man blos nix außer dem tollen sieht xD


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> da muss ich mal die deutsche elite vorführen ihr musterstudenten!!!
> übersetzen ist nicht alles, meine freunde
> ...evlt sollte man auch mal gewisse stilmittel in betracht ziehen, die auch ein WAR spieler benutzen kann. ich werfe nur mal das wort hyperbel in den raum...jeder benutzt es, tut sich aber schwer damit sie bei anderen zu erkennen.
> meine kurzinterpretation vom text:



Alles ist es nicht, aber wer solche Böcke schießt wie Pymonte in diesem Fall, der darf sich kaum rühmen die feineren Nuancen der Englischen Sprache zu verstehen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass zuallererst eine korrekte Übersetzung gebraucht wird damit weitere Feinheiten dann nicht in die falsche Richtung gehen.



> -er filtert klar die fehler raus, die mythic gemacht hat...
> -macht sich über die fähnchen im wind lustig mit verweis auf den klassenprimus (wobei der klassenprimus wohl in 90% aller vergleiche zwischen mmos aufgegriffen wird anstatt 100 andere aufzuzählen), sprich die leute die 1monat WAR gezockt haben und nach 2jahren immer noch in foren die fehler anprangern die bei release im spiel waren (bsp: laggt bei 20spielern aufm bildschirm)...
> -zu guter letzt sagt er noch mal wie es ist, und zwar dass WAR eine kleine aber feine fangemeinde hat, leute die das spiel lieben, auch weil es kein ähnliches spiel dieser art gibt. und das hat nichts mit fanboys zu tun, sondern solche spieler gibts in jedem spiel...z.b. periane mit seinem darkfall ( ich finds z.b. total langweilig).



In dem zitierten Absatz tut er das nicht. Mag sein, dass es sonst irgendwo steht, ich habe wie schon öfter erwähnt den gesamten Text nicht gelesen (und auch erklärt wieso). Doch der hier zitierte Absatz enthält ganz eindeutig die Aussagen, die ich jetzt wiederholt getätigt und (korrekt) übersetzt habe. Und den Teil über die Leute die abseits der realen Probleme Ausreden gefunden haben um ihre Rückkehr zu WOTLK zu rechtfertigen finde ich nach wie vor absolut lächerlich. Für alle die nicht genug Englisch können um das zu übsetzen kann ich hier auch nichts.

Das Problem ist, dass auch du wieder nicht den zitierten Absatz gelesen hast oder verstanden. Da steht nichts von Fähnchen im Wind die 2 Jahre nach dem Release von WAR die ursprünglichen (legitimen) Fehler anprangern. Das ist natürlich so und wurde hier schon längst aufgegriffen und ist aber Mythics ureigene Schuld, weil sie viele Spieler enttäuscht haben usw. Dagegen habe ich nichts, das ist völlig normal und in jedem Spiel so und hat nichts mit WOTLK zu tun (und diese enttäuschen "hater" werden ihr gutes Recht auf diesen Hass wohl noch in 5 Jahren verlautbaren lassen). Das lächerliche an dem Zitat sind die Spieler die zu WOTLK gingen (weswegen genau wird im Text nicht gesagt, es wird eher so getan, als hätten sie das immer schon gewollt), und um ihren Weggang zu rechtfertigen Ausreden / Probleme angaben, wobei "jeder sich ein neues ausdenken musste um nicht dasselbe zu haben wie der vorherige" und somit ein Lauffeuer (wildfire) von solchen Ausreden (die eben nichts mit realen Problemen zu tun hatten, da ja jeder eine neue Ausrede erfinden musste, sonst hätten gleich alle nur "kack Performance" angeben können) entstand, das WAR (laut dem TE) viel stärker geschädigt hat, als es das Spiel eigentlich verdient gehabt hätte.

DAOC ist WAR ziemlich ähnlich.




Rorgak schrieb:


> Wer nähere Informationen zum lag erzeugen braucht bzw. zum onehitte wende sich bitte an die Ordnungsgilde Orcana, auf Destro Seite darf gerne bezüglich lag und tot bei UFO nachgefragt werden danke.
> 
> 
> Wenn die Leute aus SZ / Stadtinstanzen oder RVR gehen weil wieder besagte Cheater/hacker/buguser aktiv sind braucht man sich die Frage ob es hacks gibt und ob diese eingesetzt werden gar nicht stellen. Lebe damit oder lass es sein.



Klar gibts Hacker und meiner Meinung nach wird auch nicht sonderlich viel dagegen unternommen. Noch dazu ist es sehr sehr einfach in WAR zu hacken (ewig alte Tools die noch immer funzen usw.) Dennoch merkt man, dass nun versucht wird WAR in die richtige Richtung zu schieben, seit Bioware mit an Board ist. Man gibt ständig news raus und versucht mit diesem RVR-Pack einiges rauszuholen (und bringt einige wirklich gute Änderungen in Richtung mehr PVP und weniger "Waithammer").



> P.S.: Pyrmonte war schon immer ein Verfechter von War mit Scheuklappen damit man blos nix außer dem tollen sieht xD



Das ist sein gutes Recht, unterhaltsam ist es allemal xD


----------



## DerTingel (28. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ......
> ......
> wall of text
> .....
> .....



das problem ist, dass du bei mir etwas reininterpretierst, was ich weder geschrieben, noch gemeint habe. ich bin garnicht auf den zitierten abschnitt eingegangen, hab ihn auch garnicht nochmal explizit gelesen da mich euer rumgezicke nur nebenbei beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe auch nirgends erwähnt, dass meine antwort auf diesen speziellen abschnitt abzielt!
ich wollte lediglich drauf hinweisen, dass man nun mal mehr machen muss als einen text dumpf zu übersetzen. 
ich bin da vielleicht etwas abgestumpft durch das viele lesen, aber ich filtere mir die wichtigen informationen raus, ohne die komplette textwand zu lesen. 
die grundaussage des vergleichs mit WOW, ohne jetzt jedes wort und jede evtl beleidigung des autors zu übersetzen, würde ich so sehen: es ist leichter beim altbewehrten zu bleiben, als mit etwas neuem zu beginnen.
und das würde ich so zu 100% unterschreiben. wenn ich die restlichen 3-4leute aus meinem freundeskreis frage warum sie immernoch WOW zocken, obwohl ihnen die trial von WAR oder AION super gefallen hat, lautet die antwort:" ich kenne dort viele leute, auch privat, mit denen ich dort zusammenspielen kann, und jetzt n neues spiel bei 0 anfangen? neee."
ich habe noch nie die antwort gehört: weil es einfach besser ist, die mechanik so toll, der content so einzigartig o.ä.! 
und mit fähnchen im wind meinte ich z.b. die leute, die vor release "WAR IS COMING" überall geschrieen haben, und nach 2 wochen auf "WAR IS KACKE" umgestiegen sind um zum nächsten mmo zu hüpfen. 
und ja, solche leute schädigen nunmal den ruf eines spiels. das ist nich nur bei WAR so, das ist bei allen spielen so. als bsp. GW, ich hab schon so viel negatives über GW gehört, dabei haben die wenigsten leute dem spiel jemals eine chance gegeben. sie haben einfach nur das weitergegeben was sie irgendwo gelesen haben!
und was anderes hat der autor des blogs meines erachtens nach nicht ausdrücken wollen.
natürlich kann man sich über die art und weise wie er das gemacht hat streiten, aber das ist mir sowas von egal. wenn ich mich mit texten beschäftigen will, dann sicherlich nicht mit einem blog im internet, sondern mit vernünftigen büchern! wie ich schon sagte gehts mir um den inhalt, was anderes filtere ich mir nicht raus.
mfg

&#8364;: nur nebenbei zu deinem satz "_Ganz abgesehen davon, dass zuallererst eine korrekte Übersetzung gebraucht wird damit weitere Feinheiten dann nicht in die falsche Richtung gehen._" ...mein englischlehrer aus der 8-9klasse hat zwar nicht viel getaugt, aber eines hat er sehr gut erkannt: jemand der eine sprache gut beherrscht, muss sie nicht erst ins deutsche übersetzen um sie zu verstehen!


----------



## tonygt (28. September 2010)

Telunter schrieb:


> tja was soll ich sagen ganz einfach ich benutze weder hecks noch magros oder sonst was wenn du willst kannste dich selber von überzeugen kannst dann is ts kommen oder sonst was und biss jetzt schnetzeln mich auch viele weg und bis jetzt hat noch keiner wiklich keiner gesagt das ich cheaten würde
> 
> 
> naja mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!?
> ...



was will ich mit einem ts gespräch du behauptest felesenfest das du nicht cheatest damit du wohlmöglich nicht aus der gilde gekickt wirst oder sowas ich bin da anderer meinung und viele andere auf destro seite auch.
wenn ich nen vid gemacht hät davon wie du meinen schami umhaust könnt ich es dir beweisen hab ich aber nicht also hast du glück. 
Nächstes mal werd ich eins machen und dann können wir weiter disskutieren. 
Vieleicht hast bis dahin ja deine Hacks ausgemacht wir werden es sehen.


----------



## OldboyX (28. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> das problem ist, dass du bei mir etwas reininterpretierst, was ich weder geschrieben, noch gemeint habe. ich bin garnicht auf den zitierten abschnitt eingegangen, hab ihn auch garnicht nochmal explizit gelesen da mich euer rumgezicke nur nebenbei beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann tuts mir leid und die Diskussion ist wohl hinfällig.



> ich wollte lediglich drauf hinweisen, dass man nun mal mehr machen muss als einen text dumpf zu übersetzen.
> ich bin da vielleicht etwas abgestumpft durch das viele lesen, aber ich filtere mir die wichtigen informationen raus, ohne die komplette textwand zu lesen.
> die grundaussage des vergleichs mit WOW, ohne jetzt jedes wort und jede evtl beleidigung des autors zu übersetzen, würde ich so sehen: es ist leichter beim altbewehrten zu bleiben, als mit etwas neuem zu beginnen.
> und das würde ich so zu 100% unterschreiben. wenn ich die restlichen 3-4leute aus meinem freundeskreis frage warum sie immernoch WOW zocken, obwohl ihnen die trial von WAR oder AION super gefallen hat, lautet die antwort:" ich kenne dort viele leute, auch privat, mit denen ich dort zusammenspielen kann, und jetzt n neues spiel bei 0 anfangen? neee."
> ...



Das ist alles richtig, nur gibt es eben einen Unterschied ob sich nun die schlechten Seiten stark verbreiten und mitunter auch von Leuten weitererzählt werden, die das Spiel gar nicht gespielt haben, oder ob eben schlechte Seiten erfunden werden um eine Ausrede zu haben das Spiel zu verlassen und letzteres steht eben in besagtem Abschnitt und das finde ich lächerlich (was anderes als die Lächerlichkeit dieser Quote die Pymonte mal so OT eingeworfen hat habe ich auch nie kritisiert). Genauso wie deine Kumpels nicht irgendwas über AION oder WAR erfinden sondern schlicht und einfach einen Grund haben wieso sie bei WoW bleiben: Die haben dort Freunde.



> &#8364;: nur nebenbei zu deinem satz "_Ganz abgesehen davon, dass zuallererst eine korrekte Übersetzung gebraucht wird damit weitere Feinheiten dann nicht in die falsche Richtung gehen._" ...mein englischlehrer aus der 8-9klasse hat zwar nicht viel getaugt, aber eines hat er sehr gut erkannt: jemand der eine sprache gut beherrscht, muss sie nicht erst ins deutsche übersetzen um sie zu verstehen!



Das ist natürlich auch richtig, aber wenn man sich mit anderen darüber in deutscher Sprache unterhalten will, dann muss eine ordentliche Übersetzung her, ansonsten kann jeder behaupten da stünde irgendwas, das er sich aufgrund seiner mangelnden Englischkenntnisse einbildet (und z.b. "while" mit "weil" übersetzen). Das wird auch dein Englischlehrer einsehen müssen und für eine solche Übersetzung ist es nunmal zuallererst elementar, dass man die Vokabeln kennt und weiß, was sie bedeuten. Über stilistische Feinheiten kann es sonst keinerlei Diskussion geben. Zudem würde es auch nichts helfen, wenn dann jemand in halbgarem Englisch mitdiskutiert, der eben von bestimmten Wörtern (aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnisse) eine falsche Bedeutung im Kopf hat (egal in welcher Sprache), denn dann kommt es garantiert zum Missverstehen.


----------



## Telunter (28. September 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> was will ich mit einem ts gespräch du behauptest felesenfest das du nicht cheatest damit du wohlmöglich nicht aus der gilde gekickt wirst oder sowas ich bin da anderer meinung und viele andere auf destro seite auch.
> wenn ich nen vid gemacht hät davon wie du meinen schami umhaust könnt ich es dir beweisen hab ich aber nicht also hast du glück.
> Nächstes mal werd ich eins machen und dann können wir weiter disskutieren.
> Vieleicht hast bis dahin ja deine Hacks ausgemacht wir werden es sehen.






lol aus der gilde fliegen was geht denn jetzt??

und ob ich meine "Hacks" ausgemacht habe wo nichts ist kann man nix aus machen bis jetzt hat noch niemand gesagt ich würde cheaten!! 

naja soll es jeder für sich selbst wissen ob man es tut oder ob man andre beschuldigt ?!

also ....


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. September 2010)

Richtig und genau hier ist eben das Prob =).
Bei WAR gibt es hacks und einige von den HAcks sind recht unauffällig und werden geschickt eingesetzt.

Aber leider wirkt einiges auch als wäre es kein Hack. Es kann doch passieren, dass man eben durch gewisse Castketten, zwei Sprüche zu gleich castet oder durch Lags eben burnt oder man Schaden erst mit bekommt, wenn schon 1 Spruch rum ist und so zwei bekommt oder gar 3. Das ganze Problem ist, so ohne weiteres kann man niemanden cheaten vor werfen. Es kann doch normal zu Lags kommen, normal zu problemen und eben auch zu seltsamen Situationen. 

Daher ist es schwer zu sagen, ob wer cheatet oder nicht. Also find ich auch Anschuldigen an Leuten recht haltlos, wenn es kein Beweis gibt.


----------



## tonygt (28. September 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Richtig und genau hier ist eben das Prob =).
> Bei WAR gibt es hacks und einige von den HAcks sind recht unauffällig und werden geschickt eingesetzt.
> 
> Aber leider wirkt einiges auch als wäre es kein Hack. Es kann doch passieren, dass man eben durch gewisse Castketten, zwei Sprüche zu gleich castet oder durch Lags eben burnt oder man Schaden erst mit bekommt, wenn schon 1 Spruch rum ist und so zwei bekommt oder gar 3. Das ganze Problem ist, so ohne weiteres kann man niemanden cheaten vor werfen. Es kann doch normal zu Lags kommen, normal zu problemen und eben auch zu seltsamen Situationen.
> ...



Wie ich sagte schade das ich kein Video gemacht hab und ich beschuldige niemanden des Cheatens wenn ich dem jenigen nur einmal über den weg gelaufen bin.
Aber leute die einen dauerhaft in einer sec 5 Hits aufwärts reinhauen bei denen es immer zu lags und latenz einbrüchen kommt sobald man ihnen über den weg läuft oder die sich auf einmal über 50 fuß zu dir hin porten ist schon sehr verdächtig und wenn dann noch mehr leute von solchen ereignissen berichten könnte man durch aus behaupten das diese cheater sind.


----------



## Sethek (28. September 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte schade das ich kein Video gemacht hab und ich beschuldige niemanden des Cheatens wenn ich dem jenigen nur einmal über den weg gelaufen bin.
> Aber leute die einen dauerhaft in einer sec 5 Hits aufwärts reinhauen bei denen es immer zu lags und latenz einbrüchen kommt sobald man ihnen über den weg läuft oder die sich auf einmal über 50 fuß zu dir hin porten ist schon sehr verdächtig und wenn dann noch mehr leute von solchen ereignissen berichten könnte man durch aus behaupten das diese cheater sind.



Jup, so ist es.
Exploiten und Cheaten gibts in quasi jedem MMO. In den meisten allerdings hat man halt nicht den PvP-Anteil von Warhammer, und wenn Gilde XY in der Nachbarsinstanz den grimmen Endboss mit dem Cheatmaster +10 aus den gammligen Socken hämmert, merkt man davon selber nix. 

In Warhammer hat man hingegen doch bisweilen merkwürdige Kampflogs - wenn konsistent 3-5 GCD-auslösende styles zwischen zwei eigenen Autoattacks reinrauchen, wirds relativ nachvollzieh- und beweisbar. Porten geht auch (Übrigens ebenso bei WoW, da kommt dann noch das "unter der karte laufen" dazu, es erzähle niemand, er hätte in Wintergrasp noch keine Erzvorkommen verschwinden sehen), ebenso die lagwolke und sogar selfrez. Entsprechende hackpacks oder Anleitungen zum Macrospammen findet jeder, der ein bischen Anstrengung investiert. Und wer nen trialaccount macht, kann die Dinger auch mal ausprobieren, wird ja nur der trialaccount gesperrt, sollte man auffliegen.

Das ganze ist kein Warhammerproblem. Hier sieht mans halt direkt. Trotzdem ist "hack-verseucht" definitiv ein zu starker Ausdruck, SO viele Cheater gibbet nun echt nicht.


----------



## DerTingel (29. September 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dann tuts mir leid und die Diskussion ist wohl hinfällig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war ja auch teils mein fehler, hab nicht mitbekommen dass ihr euch lediglich über diesen einen kleinen abschnitt "streitet". wenn es deshalb zu unstimmigkeiten kam, nehme ich das auf meine kappe und entschuldige mich dafür!
und ehrlich, das übersetzen englischer texte hab ich mir aller aller spätestens bei macbeth abgewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damals eine qual, mittlerweile bin ich froh, lese bücher dieser art sogar freiwillig...wie sehr sich doch der blickwinkel ändern kann. 
und der besagte englischlehrer ist sicher schon aufgrund schwerer gastritis aus dem leben geschieden...

zu den "cheatenden" hj/hk...grad bei diesen beiden klassen bringt nb und evtl 1-2 makros einiges. wobei man auch auf die makros verzichten kann, den gcd kann man auch durch hämmern der tasten teilweise recht zuverlässig umgehen. 
ob und wer das nun macht??? ich könnte mit 99%iger sicherheit ein paar namen nennen, aber mir ists schon recht egal wer sowas benutzt. wer nb braucht, hat eh n kleinen schniepi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. September 2010)

Aber genau hier liegt dsa Problem. wir haben ein PVP Spiel. Bei WOW weiß jeder wie die Com reagiert, wenn ne große Gilde über Bugusing oder Cheaten Bosse killt =). Also nur so am Rande. Aber am Ende, ist es nicht so schrecklich bei WOW. Warum, weils nur um Titel geht und nicht um Content selbst. Ist die Gilde halt Erfolgreich und? Der Titel kann und wird von Blizzard bei sowas aberkannt und es gibt auch folgen.
Bei WAR ist es PVP und dort ist ein Cheat tödlich, weil er eben wie bei CS usw. Den spaß zerstört und das man dort nach 2 Jahren immer noch mit der Schweigemethode arbeitet, ist doch net so toll. Weils einfach zum Problem werden kann, wenn dass Spiel sich wieder erholt. Da einige Probleme eben derzeit nicht sind, weil die Spielerzahlen es nicht so her geben.


----------



## Lilrolille (29. September 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> zu den "cheatenden" hj/hk...grad bei diesen beiden klassen bringt nb und evtl 1-2 makros einiges. wobei man auch auf die makros verzichten kann, den gcd kann man auch durch hämmern der tasten teilweise recht zuverlässig umgehen.
> ob und wer das nun macht??? ich könnte mit 99%iger sicherheit ein paar namen nennen, aber mir ists schon recht egal wer sowas benutzt. wer nb braucht, hat eh n kleinen schniepi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach ja? Na dann erzähl mal was das bringt. Bin ja echt gespannt auf die Antwort. Mit 99%iger Sicherheit? Hast du die Accs von den Spielern gehackt und weißt was für Addons die laufen haben?

Weißt du was witzig ist und anscheinend die ganzen Leute, die hier jetzt HK/HJ (ich spiel ne HK und damit keine Missverständnisse enstehen, die heißt auch wie mein Nick hier) als Cheater/NerfButton User/GCD Umgeher/Makro User bezeichnen übersehen haben, diese zwei Klassen haben die Fähigkeit den GCD zu umgehen und zwar aus dem Stealth (der löst nämlich keinen GCD aus). 

@der Behauptung das Telunter cheatet ... ich kenn ihn jetzt schon sehr, sehr lange als Gegner /wave du Sack, und schon bevor es NB gab haben meine Heiler die Panik bekommen wenn sie Random in einem SZ mit ihm waren. Aber anscheinend ist nen vollequite® HJ/HK sofort nen Cheater wenn ihr in 1-3 sec im Dreck liegt.

Naja, nur die Meinung von mir, aber ich les die ganzen "XY ist nen Cheater"-Threads schon ne ganze weile und bei 99% kann ich sagen, dass sie sauber sind (kann da natürlich nur die jeweiligen Begegnungen die zufällig auftreten heranziehen, die treten allerdings öfters auf).

LG,
Lilro


----------



## C0ntra (30. September 2010)

Eben und wenn man dann noch den Debuff drauf hat, das man Dmg bekommt, wenn man Nahkampffähigkeiten benutzt (bei Zaubern gibt's da glaube ich auch was), dann kommen schon eine Menge Treffer zu Stande.


----------



## DerTingel (30. September 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Ach ja? Na dann erzähl mal was das bringt. Bin ja echt gespannt auf die Antwort. Mit 99%iger Sicherheit? Hast du die Accs von den Spielern gehackt und weißt was für Addons die laufen haben?
> 
> Weißt du was witzig ist und anscheinend die ganzen Leute, die hier jetzt HK/HJ (ich spiel ne HK und damit keine Missverständnisse enstehen, die heißt auch wie mein Nick hier) als Cheater/NerfButton User/GCD Umgeher/Makro User bezeichnen übersehen haben, diese zwei Klassen haben die Fähigkeit den GCD zu umgehen und zwar aus dem Stealth (der löst nämlich keinen GCD aus).
> 
> ...



blablabla...
ich hab auch ne hk und n hj...und ja, ich habe schon etliche dinge mit denen getestet, legale wie illegale. nein, ich habe deren accounts nicht gehacked, aber ich weiss wie es aussieht wenn jemand wissentlich und mit vorsatz die spielmechanik umgeht.
woher? weil ich es wie erwähnt mit einem bekannten getestet hab. er order, ich destro! 
und nein, ich meine nicht das gcd umgehen nachm stealth, sondern dass man nachm stealth 2-3skills innerhalb des ersten gcd raushauen kann.
aber bevor man vernünftig fragt, wird erstma geflamed...sehr niveauvoll von dir. geistige reife und so? bei dir wohl fehlanzeige!
ich habe auch nie alle hj/hk spieler unter generalverdacht gestellt, sondern lediglich gesagt, dass ich die nicht fair spielenden mit 99%iger sicherheit benennen könnte. aber warum sollte ich das tun? um eine hetzjagd loszutreten wie ihr sie im OW-forum mit rubo betrieben habt? dann liege ich bei dem 1%doch falsch und es wird mir n strick draus gedreht? einfach mal bitte deinen kopf anschalten bevor du enraged und sinnlose posts verfasst.
mfg

&#8364;: mal ne doofe gegenfrage von mir: hast du deren accounts gehacked, oder warum WEISST du dass sie sauber sind? weil sie es dir sagen? du glaubst auch der werbung oder? 
so in etwa sieht deine argumentationskette aus. toll und sinnig oder? aber schön dass man dich so leicht in rage bringen kann...weiss ich fürs nächste mal bescheid!

&#8364;²: bevor jetzt doofe fragen aufkommen, ich weiss auch wie ich über ne rote ampel fahre, habe es sicherlich auch schonmal ausprobiert, mache es aber trotzdem nicht im regulären straßenverkehr!


----------



## wiligut (30. September 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Eben und wenn man dann noch den Debuff drauf hat, das man Dmg bekommt, wenn man Nahkampffähigkeiten benutzt (bei Zaubern gibt's da glaube ich auch was), dann kommen schon eine Menge Treffer zu Stande.




Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten, 1.) Schaden wenn der Gegner Nahkampfattacken nutzt, 2.) Schaden wenn er Magie nutzt  3.) Schaden wenn sich der Gegner bewegt. Für jeden was dabei  
Basiert auf meiner Lvl 30 Hexe, ob da später noch Skills dazukommen weiss ich nicht 


Edit: Was mich in den letzten Tagen viel mehr irritiert als ein paar OP-HJ/HK ist die Tatsache das ich im RvR oder Sz auf Gegner treffe und die für einen gewissen Zeitraum (ca. 10 Sekunden) nicht angreifbar sind, obwohl eindeutig fürs PvP markiert. 

Gestern so passiert in Praag, stand ein Löwe unter der Brücke, ich ran Schaden drauf, Gegner nicht angreifbar, nochmal versucht, wieder nicht angreifbar. Nach dem 4 Versuch gings dann, aber da hatte mich mein Lieblingserzi (Hallo C0ntra übrigen ) schon weggebretzelt. Hier würde ich mich noch mit der Erklärung trösten lassen, dass der vielleicht gerade aus nem Sz kam, obwohl ich den Eindruck hatte die Schrift überm Kopf war bereits rot)

Später im SZ Schlangenpassage. Unsere Gruppe joint das bereits laufende Sz, steht vor unserem Spawn ein Sonni. Prima, rauf da, und wieder ca. 10 Sekunden nicht angreifbar. Welche Erklärung gibts hier?

Sowas passiert mir in letzter Zeit öfter. Ist das nun einfach nen Bug (währe bei WAR ja jetzt nicht sowas neues^^) oder ein bekannter Cheat?


----------



## C0ntra (30. September 2010)

Das mit dem "nicht-angreifbar" kenne ich. Das ist mir aber erst seit dem letzten Wochenend-SZ aufgefallen (Zitadelle), dort konnte man teilweise die Gegner auch nicht angreifen (sie aber schon), obwohl sie nicht mehr "getarnt", also voll sichtbar waren.
Selbst im T3 bin ich mit meinem Schwerti den Rattenmobs hinterher und die Gruppe hat sich beschwert, weil ich nur hinterher laufe und nix tue - das Ziel war nicht angreifbar...

Ich schätze da ist irgendwas buggy, es passiert aber nicht regelmäßig.


Gruß@willi ;-)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. September 2010)

Dennoch kommen diese Effekte an sich nur 1 mal vor und aller X Sekunden. Das hatten die mal beschränkt, mit diesem zurückwerfen. Gerade weil der Chossen ja mit Taktik, dass Rückwerfen als Gruppenbuff hatte und damit konnte man einfach schnell die Bomber Gruppen nieder ringen. Doch wurden soweit ich das mit bekommen habe, mit der Zeit alle diese Rückwerfeffekte dahingehend angepasst.
Das Combatlog bei WAR ist auch sehr schlecht, weiß net wie gut Damage Meter sind. Aber diese sind als Überwachungstools sehr nützlich. DA man so auch mal einen Blick für bekommt, wo Schaden liegt.
Auch wenn bei einigen Exwowlern und anderen Leute bei Damagemetern so Glocken Leuten ^^. "Hey hat wer Damage Meter" "Man ich bin nur Platz 2" ... sowas mein ich nicht.
Das Problem ist teilweise, ohne Tools jetzt (Wow ist da leider auch recht schlecht). Bekommt man die Schadensquellen nicht gut mit. Ein Damagemeter gibt einem, dem Überblick wo Schaden bei Klassen und Typen liegen. Das ist wirklich hilfreich, damit man auch mal weiß, wann es lohnt gewisse Skills zu zünden. Als Tank in WOW hab ich auch PVP EQ an und wenn ein Schurke anfängt, kaut der gut =). Solange er micht im Stun hält, ist alles für ihn I.O, bin ichr aus wirds eng.
Bei WAR gibt es auch solche Situationen. Wo man halt beobachten muss wie hoch der Schaden ist und ob es mehr werden kann. Nur wenn man halt keine wirkliche Erfahrung hat, wie hoch Schaden sein kann oder ist. Dann wird man schnell andere als cheater beschimpfen.

Das es in WAR Hacks gibt ist klar und auch schon ewig. Nur ich staune halt über das alter einiger dieser hacks und das sie nie wirklich was gegen gemacht haben. Immer dieser Mantel des Schweigens. Wie gegen Goldspammer, Globalen Chat verbieten langt nicht zu. Das ist kein Mittel, sondern eine Bestrafung von Leuten, die gern Trial probieren und fragen haben oder halt auch Regios zum Gruppe suchen nehmen, fürs T1 RVR usw. Die haben damit Probleme und ab mehr als 1 KT ist doch Regio Chat recht normal. Aber solche Wege führen nicht zum erfolg und über Hacks schweigen, in einem PVP Orientierten Spiel, wo man monatlich zahlt ist gefährlich. Die Hacks sind da, nur werden sie halt net aktiv genutzt oder man bekommt es nicht so mit. Da man selbst nicht immer über all ist. Auch im SC stirbt man fix und landet Kilometer abseits von allem und läuft ewig. Somit bekommt man teilweise nichts mit vom ganzen. Durch den Item Unterschied, ist auch schwer zu erkennen wer durch Items gut ist, durch Erfahrung oder Hacks. Das kommt alles bei WAR hinzu. Daher sind Tools wie Damagemeter ein ganz einfaches Ding, wirklich ein gutes mittel gegen HAcks. Gerade was Schaden angeht merkt man es. Bei anderen Dingen, muss man Augen offen halten. Clipping Bugs oder dieses Fliegen etc. Was es da alles gibt und gab. Aber andere Dinge wie Lag ... ja da kann man mit keinem Tool überwachen. 

Daher die Leute die hier groß andere als Cheater beschimpfen, sollten erstmal nach einfachen Tools suchen, mit dem sie ienen Überblick schaffen können! Die leute die sagen WAR ist enorm Hackverseucht, mögen zwar recht haben. Aber auch WOW ist es. Nur ist WOW auch PVE lastig, da sieht man es nicht so. Weils auch net wichtig ist, ob er Mob Gruppe X tot cheatet oder mit seinem Raid Bosse tot cheatet. Nur hat WOW auch Geld für "gute" GMS und Tools, mit dem diese GMs wirklich beobachten können wer cheatet und wer nicht. Aber Leute die sagen es gibt keine Hacks, das stimmt auch net. Es gibt immer welcher und ob es nun Hacks im Stil von einem externen Tool ist oder ob es Hack in Form von Bugusing ist und Macrousing ist es auch an sich Cheaten. Alles im allen muss aber Mythic da wirklich achtgeben, dass diese Dinge nicht aus dem Ruder laufen und sie am Ende ihren Erfolg kosten. Denn CS ist zwar geil und macht Fun, aber Online zocke ich es schon ewig net mehr. Mal mit Kumpels über LAN, wenn man seine Lappis wieder zusammen hat =) oder mal zeit. Aber auch das schon Jahre net mehr. Nur dort haben diese Hacks das ganze Game zerstört und den Spaß genommen und sowas wie CS ist ein PVP Spiel. WAR will auch eins werden und da muss man Hart mit sowas umgehen und kann ent nur sagen, es hält sich in Grenzen. Dann ist es nur Faulheit von Mythic, wenn es sich in Grenzen hält. Dann kann ich ja auch mal nicht zahlen, wenn ich einer von 20.000 bin, hält es sich in Grenzen =) und ich verstosse auch gegen Richtlinien, wie der Hacker  
Nur sind wir mal ehrlich  wenn man nicht zahlt, ist Mythic da eher hinter her, als wenn jemand hackt und genau das kann ihn auf die Füße fallen.


----------

